# ~ 2012 July Babies ~



## Viking15

Hi all,
I'm looking for bump buddies! Let's get through this together. My due date based on my LMP is July 15. We are hoping for a boy. We were both born in July and got married in July. I guess it was just destined to be our big month. 
I hope to see all my LUTW girls here and everyone else is welcome too. Congrats on your :bfp:

July 1 Okmomma
July 1 Marissa08
July 3 Rebecca_mom2b
July 5 GreenFingers
July 5 Tansey
July 5 Klsltsp
July 6 MillandRox
July 6 2012Hoping :angel:
July 7 SuperAwesome
July 7 Indigo77
July 9 MissyR
July 9 Tracy143
July 10 NixandBump
July 12 Motherof3soon
July 13 InVivoVeritas
July 13 PeaceBaby :angel:
July 13 reach_eden
July 14 LouLouM85
July 15 Viking15 :angel:
July 16 FeliciaD
July 16 Chrissie33
July 16 Bubbywings
July 19 Sheri2
July 20 Conina
July 21 MySillyGirls
July 23 Miss_C
July 23 Beautygirl73
July 26 Southan
July 27 Strawbell
July 28 Gandpmom :baby::baby:
July 31 RNTTC2011


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yay! I'm glad you started this thread. July's definitely a banner month for you!

Flipper is due July 7ish. I can't wait! 2012 is going to be a huge, busy, wonderful year.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in, please! I'm due July 13th.


----------



## MillandRox

Hi, count me in too!!! I'm due on the 6th of July 2012.

I cant believe i'm actually saying 'i'm due', as this pregnancy has been long waited!!! I dotn think it has sunk in yet! So glad i found this forum so that i can have some others to go through this with.:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

SA you're already pea-sized! So exciting. 
I can't wait either. I'm still fairly anxious but at least I'm sleeping better now. Not much action here that I can feel at least. I'm just waiting for the other shoe (aka morning sickness) to drop. Maybe I'll get lucky. My mother had it very badly apparently with both pregnancies. 
Anybody have MS yet? I don't feel exhausted all the time yet either. Although last night by bed time I certainly knew I wasn't going to be able to go another step. Straight to bed for me. I'm normally not like that so maybe it will all begin shortly.


----------



## Conina

Hi all - so glad to see you all over here!! :happydance::happydance:

From the NHS website it looks like my due date is 20 July. No symptoms at all except a really weird taste in my mouth - not metallic, more like sour cream?? And hoping to get away without MS fingers crossed - neither my sister nor my mum has ever had any - and they have 7 kids between them!

I was out with work last night - oh to live in a culture where not drinking isn't weird!! At one point they were chanting "Ditch the car! Ditch the car!" And over the next few weeks I still have to get through a Christmas do, hen night and wedding with the same group of people...


----------



## GreenFingers

I am glad you started this - Hi everyone x x

I am due around 5th July and I have my 7 week scan on Wednesday, time is really dragging so looking forward to having you all to go through this together!!

I have been incredibly tired since about 4 weeks and have lots of dizziness, I had IVF and had 2 little embryo's put back so we get to find out on Wednesday how many I have in here!


----------



## Viking15

GF, super exciting! I hope you get twins. I have always wanted twins. They are so fascinating. I don't get even a visit with the doctor until December 7. It feels like an eternity... You will share pictures of course!


----------



## Viking15

Conina, what a difficult spot. I had someone comment on what I was drinking the other night. I had some girls over for a knitting circle. I was the only one not drinking. They all know I have been on a diet, so I used the excuse that if I was going to eat bad things I couldn't drink too. Too many calories. They accepted it and moved on. It's so hard to fib! I want to shout it to the world. But I want to make sure everything is okay first. 
Is anyone telling yet?


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Yay! I'm glad you started this thread. July's definitely a banner month for you!
> 
> Flipper is due July 7ish. I can't wait! 2012 is going to be a huge, busy, wonderful year.

Me too! July 7th! :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: everyone!

I have been having nausea :sick: and am also incredibly tired all the time. :sleep:

My mom and siblings know and my DH's parents know. :wacko:
It was probably not a smart move, but we couldn't keep our big mouths shut. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina....OMG.....Congrats! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Green....Very exciting! Do you think it's twins? I'm looking forward to the scan pic on Wednesday!


----------



## Viking15

Indigo, good to see you and I hope you are feeling much better. You regret telling? I am bursting, but we've decided to wait until at least the first scan, but hoping to tell after the initial testing. That is a long time to wait especially with the holidays. I will have a hard time not telling my parents on Thanksgiving. 
Anybody wanting to do a natural birth? I do, but I feel uneducated about it. I am not sure about any of this stuff, and since I can't tell anyone yet I can't ask anyone. Ugh...


----------



## Conina

Viking, I also used calories as an excuse - they all know I've been doing slimming world so it worked ok. It'll never work for the wedding though...

Indigo - :wave: so glad you're back hun. 

We haven't told anyone as yet - but I was over at my mum's today and it was sooo hard not to say anything. But all my nephews etc were there so it was a bit of a madhouse anyway so not the right time


----------



## bubbywings

Hi ladies! Based on my LMP I am due around July 12. Awesome thread!


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies, may I join you? Based on Lmp i'm due 5th july :)


----------



## sotheran

Hi. I just found out today and I'm due on the 26th of July. It's an early result as I'm only 10DPO. This will be our second. Already have a daughter who's 4.

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo77 said:


> Conina....OMG.....Congrats! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Green....Very exciting! Do you think it's twins? I'm looking forward to the scan pic on Wednesday!

Thanks i promise to post the pick!! I can't imagine both could have made it but I am so tired sometimes I think there must be two.... Not long now, 3 more sleeps!!

Anyone else having a 7 week scan?


----------



## GreenFingers

We told quite a lot of people about doing ivf so have had to tell more than we would have wanted already...it's hard not to shout it from the roof tops though!!


----------



## Miss_C

Hi everyone, may I join you - according to FF based on LMP July 23rd based on Ovulation July 21st!! So somewhere around there.

We have been ttc for almost 2 years now and am cautiously excited about this one sticking, tests have been getting darker and darker and today the test line came up way in advance of the control line and is very much darker still!! 

Not going to see doc or anything until December 1st when we will be 6/7 weeks when he will do a scan and order some bloods. With the losses and chemicals we don't want to build hope sup too early.

Symptoms so far - super super sore boobs, heartburn 24/7 and bloody insomnia and crazy dreams!


----------



## tansey

Greenfingers - I'm in Warwickshire too, are you at CRM for IVF and your scan? I was but had a natural miracle after 4 years 3 IUI and 4 IVF! I got an early scan at 5w4d as I am on steroids for natural killer cells.


----------



## GreenFingers

tansey said:


> Greenfingers - I'm in Warwickshire too, are you at CRM for IVF and your scan? I was but had a natural miracle after 4 years 3 IUI and 4 IVF! I got an early scan at 5w4d as I am on steroids for natural killer cells.

Hi Tansey :wave:

Yes I am at the CRM...what a small world!

A huge congratulations on your natural BFP, sounds like it's been quite a journey for you, much love and praying for a sticky little bean for you :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking, I'm having mild morning sickness, but the big thing for me is the exhaustion. I'm tired All. The. Time. 

Indigo, my folks, sister, and two best friends know. I'm cool with that, though; I know my mother, especially, would have been hurt if I hadn't told her straight away. 

Everyone else: HI! :)


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Indigo, good to see you and I hope you are feeling much better. You regret telling? I am bursting, but we've decided to wait until at least the first scan, but hoping to tell after the initial testing. That is a long time to wait especially with the holidays. I will have a hard time not telling my parents on Thanksgiving.
> Anybody wanting to do a natural birth? I do, but I feel uneducated about it. I am not sure about any of this stuff, and since I can't tell anyone yet I can't ask anyone. Ugh...

Regret? Not yet...There is no way I could have not told my siblings....:shrug:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Can i join you? i'm 35 preggo with my second, my DS is 4. i had an ultrasound last week to date the pregnancy, since i have a short cycle and i was 6 weeks 1 day. We were able to see the heartbeat at 131 bpm!! so that puts me at a due date of July 5.

i have been having MS since before 4 weeks.. urg... just in the last 4 - 5 days though has it gotten to be bad every day all day. i went to the doc and they gave me meds, which i haven`t started yet.. i`m not sure why i`m so stubborn.. lol with my son i was sick the entire pregnancy!! at least i don`t actually vomit, just all day nauseousness...

Congrats to all of you ladies!!

Kim


----------



## tansey

sotheran said:


> Hi. I just found out today and I'm due on the 26th of July. It's an early result as I'm only 10DPO. This will be our second. Already have a daughter who's 4.
> 
> Congratulations everyone.

:wave: I noticed you are in Warwickshire and already have a DD - you'll have to let me and Greenfingers know what to do and expect in the area!


----------



## GreenFingers

tansey said:


> sotheran said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I just found out today and I'm due on the 26th of July. It's an early result as I'm only 10DPO. This will be our second. Already have a daughter who's 4.
> 
> Congratulations everyone.
> 
> :wave: I noticed you are in Warwickshire and already have a DD - you'll have to let me and Greenfingers know what to do and expect in the area!Click to expand...

wow - there are 3 of us in the same county, this is very cool!!!


----------



## okmomma

Can I join you? I'm 36 and have an 8 yr old. In June I mc'd at 12 weeks with a blighted ovum. We saw this baby and heartbeat on Friday. My due date is July 1, but I think the baby will be born a week or so before that. My m/s is getting worse every day. I had no m/s with my son. I hope this is a girl.


----------



## Marisa08

Hi all! I am 37 and pregnant with my fourth. I am due July 1 :). Looking forward to sharing the journey with you ladies. :)


----------



## Viking15

So envious of the early doctor's appts. Are any of you girls still testing. I just tested again :shy: I still can't believe it that's all. Still got a BFP. I'm feeling slightly off this morning. Not sure what it will turn into. 
Okmomma, do you live in Oklahoma? I was born there but we only lived there until I was 2. I'm so excited you UK girls are so close together. That should help you on your journey. Big world, but feels so small sometimes.


----------



## peacebaby

hi all
glad to be joining some familiar names and other new ladies here!
so my EDD is 13 July.. Exciting stuff as i always hoped for a summer baby. Still a bit cautious and worried...have an early scan on thursday, fx'd.

viking, yip I am testing haha! Even though I know that right now its not going to really help, there's HCG in my body no matter what but it gives me something to look at.

natural birth - that's me too, I've always wanted a home water birth and hoping it will work out. There's loads of positive info on the net and there's a section on BnB too (somewhere below 3rd tri).

good luck everyone.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

*Waves to the new ladies*

Viking, I wish I could get an early appt. with the obgyn, too. I'm not testing anymore, but only because I had the pregnancy confirmed at the regular doctor's. They were surprised I wanted the blood test, but I insisted (mostly because I was totally curious about my beta hCG levels).


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

I was lucky and had an early apt only because I was quite sick with my last and I wanted to make sure to have the prescription for the meds for the nauseau before it started. Then because I have a short cycle they can't date my pregnancy based on the first day of my last period and it's most accurate to do a scan early. The scan put me a whole week earlier than the first day of my last period. 

Wow so many UK ladies.. I'm in Canada myself... and although it's the 15th of November and should be could it is really really warm out!! it's awesome!!

Have a great day.

Kim


----------



## GreenFingers

There is getting a big group of us now - may we all have a healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hi :wave: everyone...
I hope you're all feeling well...:hugs:

My appt. is on the Monday after Thanksgiving. I wish they would take me earlier. 
I thought we would get special treatment because of the AMA thing. :haha:

If I were 10 years younger, I would opt for an at home water birth....it is illegal to have a home birth in my state and there are no birthing centers where I live either. I don't have a lot of choice, actually. 

There are safe meds you can take for the nausea?


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Indigo - are you suffering badly? Really sorry hun. 

I find eating little and often is helping me...no idea about meds though sorry

xx


----------



## Indigo77

Green....I'm not going to lie....I have been feeling like shit for a while now. :shrug:

I know we're supposed to be grateful for pregnancy symptoms, but...really? :sick: :haha:

What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## GreenFingers

I know what you mean, I daren't moan as there are so many people still desperate for their BFP but it is not a walk in the park is it!!

Really hope you feel better soon :hugs:, today was the first day I actually thought I wasn't going to keep my breakfast down...lol!

My scan is 10am GMT, not long now, God these 3 weeks have dragged!!


----------



## Indigo77

You're a blueberry. :happydance:

Hopefully we can say what we want on this thread without fear....:haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> Green....I'm not going to lie....I have been feeling like shit for a while now. :shrug:
> 
> I know we're supposed to be grateful for pregnancy symptoms, but...really? :sick: :haha:
> 
> What time is your scan tomorrow?

Wow how did I miss your :BFP: !!!! :happydance:

Congrats and I felt like complete and utter shit from 5 1/2 weeks until about 13/14 weeks - I used to sit and cry I couldn't do it with my MS! But I made it through the MS and on to all the other lovely symptoms.

Congrats to all you ladies - 2012 is going to be a big one for you all!


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck on your scan tommorrow Greenfingers.

Indigo there are safe meds, they are actually specifically for morning sickness. I find they take the edge off but don't get rid of it all together. I myself don't actually vomit, but I have all day nauseau. I was sick the entire 9 months last time, but it's all worth it. I've been finding that small frequent meals and carbs seem to be my best friend... The drug that they prescribe here in Canada is Diclectin.

No natural birth for me... I'll be a scheduled c-section. I tried to deliver natural last time and ended up sectioning after 14 hrs of labour.

Good luck to all the ladies and hope you're all feeling better soon!!

H & H 9 months!!!

Kim


----------



## Viking15

Ladies, moan all you want. We aren't in the TTC section! Say what you wish here. 
Peacebaby, I'm glad you want to go natural. Maybe you can answer questions for me. I can also go to the right board and ask questions there. I told my DH last night that I want to go natural and he shuddered. I explained why and he was a little more understanding. We discussed a little about midwife vs doctor and he wants a doctor. I understand that and I'm ok with that as long as my doctor will be supportive of my choices. I tried to research the hospital and the doctor group that was recommended to me by my GYN and a friend of mine but I can't find anything. 
I'm so afraid of gaining weight. I was on a low carb diet until I got my BFP and had done a really good job losing weight. I got within 7 pounds of my goal weight. I read a little bit about low carb being bad for the baby so I stopped that and I've already gained 2 pounds :( I wish I could get into the doctor and ask these questions but I have the feeling they will just agree with what I've read. My baby is definitely more important, but I've worked so hard to get those pounds off. I know you're not supposed to gainemore than 4-5 the first trimester. I'm terrified that I'm going to get huge. I try to exercise everyday. I was just starting to run a couple of weeks before my BFP, but I don't feel that I was safely conditioned enough to continue that while preggers. So now I walk. I feel terrible being vain, I'm just being honest. I wish I didn't have to eat carbs. 
Maybe MS will hit me soon and I won't want to eat anything? I should bite my tounge right? 
I'm so glad our little group is getting so big!!!!! Thanks for joining!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Viking I totally understand the weight gain thing! I am currently 120 lbs lighter than when i had my son and it was hard work getting back to this weight. I too was eating very few carbs, but now that seems to be all that curbs the morning sickness. I don't think it's vain, and to be honest I think an awareness is a good thing. My last pregnancy I was not aware at all about what was good for me and what wasn't which is part of why I gained over 100 lbs. My OH and I have been strategizing about ways for me to get the nutrients without it being just carbs. Last night I had spaghetti and purreed a whole bunch of veggies in the sauce just so I would get them.

I actually told my OH that his job is to make sure that I don't gain 100lbs... I know my body is going to gain what it needs, and it will likely be about 60 lbs, but I'm going to be more conscious this time... staying active is key good for you!!! and good for you too for loosing the weight pre-pregnancy, it'll make it easier for you to loose it after. That's what I'm hoping anyways :) I'm about 25 - 30 lbs lighter at the beginning of my pregnancy as compared to last time.

I too have gained 2 lbs so far.

Kim


----------



## Viking15

Kim, I'm glad you understand where I'm coming from. I've had a lifelong struggle with my weight. In the last two years I've lost 45 pounds. I gained and lost 20 of this pounds twice. It's a real struggle for me to stay lean. And I'm not even lean. I'm still in the overweight category for BMI. But I was really pleased with my progress. It wasn't easy to get there.


----------



## peacebaby

indigo, sorry about the MS. I've also been told small regular meals help, apparently the MS is linked to low blood sugar, so the longer you don't eat something the worse it gets. Also have you tried ginger sweets? they're supposed to be good too. I'm about 2 wks behind you so I'm expecting it to hit me soon :nope:
yikes, I can't believe home births are illegal, which state is that, if you don't mind me asking? Here they seem to be encouraging it,probably because it takes the burden off the hospital.

viking, I don't think its vain, I'm worried too. I've read that lots of protein is healthy too, so maybe try to keep carbs for the day time only and dinner can be more protein? 

good luck with the scan greenfingers.


----------



## Sheri2

July 19th for us! My daughtr who is July 17th is so excited she is 13 and praying the baby comes on her birthday. Im so sorry to hear about the mc hang in there hun it will happen for you. Best wishes and hugs.


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi: just thought i'd come and say hi


----------



## Viking15

Hi Jodes!!!!!


----------



## tansey

Greenfingers good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you don't get the nurse I did!

I've got a private scan tomorrow :)


----------



## GreenFingers

tansey said:


> Greenfingers good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you don't get the nurse I did!
> 
> I've got a private scan tomorrow :)

Oh really....don't tell me I am nervous enough!

Good luck for your scan too....where are you going for that? I was thinking of paying for another as I am not sure I can wait till 12 weeks after tomorrow.


----------



## tansey

I'm going to Leamington Spa - only £60! Will let you know if any good! I'll defo be having one or two more!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> I know we're supposed to be grateful for pregnancy symptoms, but...really? :sick: :haha:

As efficient as the human body tends to be, morning sickness seems ridiculously counter-productive. You'd think the body would be working to keep all the nutrients in. 

But no. :growlmad:

On the upside, I know what partially-digested KFC looks like, now! :D


----------



## FeliciaD

I'm due July 16; on FIL's birthday, 2 days before my birthday and 8 days after hubby's.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I know we're supposed to be grateful for pregnancy symptoms, but...really? :sick: :haha:
> 
> As efficient as the human body tends to be, morning sickness seems ridiculously counter-productive. You'd think the body would be working to keep all the nutrients in.
> 
> But no. :growlmad:
> 
> On the upside, I know what partially-digested KFC looks like, now! :DClick to expand...

KFC?.....You are very brave...:haha::haha::haha:

Who mentioned ginger? :blush: The ginger just made me vomit about 10 minutes ago....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> :hi: just thought i'd come and say hi

:wave::wave::wave::wave:

Please come and visit us often! :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Indigo77 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I know we're supposed to be grateful for pregnancy symptoms, but...really? :sick: :haha:
> 
> As efficient as the human body tends to be, morning sickness seems ridiculously counter-productive. You'd think the body would be working to keep all the nutrients in.
> 
> But no. :growlmad:
> 
> On the upside, I know what partially-digested KFC looks like, now! :DClick to expand...
> 
> KFC?.....You are very brave...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Who mentioned ginger? :blush: The ginger just made me vomit about 10 minutes ago....:haha:Click to expand...

haha sorry.. not laughing at you but I've heard that ginger root was really good and I've been debating getting some... now I"m rethinking LOL


----------



## Indigo77

I tried ginger gum, crystalized ginger, and ginger candy.....:sick::haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Urghhh the thought of KFC .... Shudder!!!

Ginger biscuits work for me...sorry Indigo for the ginger mention again!


----------



## Indigo77

GreenFingers said:


> Urghhh the thought of KFC .... Shudder!!!
> 
> Ginger biscuits work for me...sorry Indigo for the ginger mention again!


Ginger is the devil! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> I'm so afraid of gaining weight. I was on a low carb diet until I got my BFP and had done a really good job losing weight. I got within 7 pounds of my goal weight. I read a little bit about low carb being bad for the baby so I stopped that and I've already gained 2 pounds :( I wish I could get into the doctor and ask these questions but I have the feeling they will just agree with what I've read. My baby is definitely more important, but I've worked so hard to get those pounds off. I know you're not supposed to gainemore than 4-5 the first trimester. I'm terrified that I'm going to get huge. I try to exercise everyday. I was just starting to run a couple of weeks before my BFP, but I don't feel that I was safely conditioned enough to continue that while preggers. So now I walk. I feel terrible being vain, I'm just being honest. I wish I didn't have to eat carbs.
> Maybe MS will hit me soon and I won't want to eat anything? I should bite my tounge right?
> I'm so glad our little group is getting so big!!!!! Thanks for joining!!!

This may sound strange, but I don't give a shit about weight gain. :shrug::haha:

At this rate though, I would not be surprised if I have lost weight since getting knocked up....:sick::blush:


----------



## Marisa08

Would you all hate me if I said I don't get morning sickness? :flower: Well at least for my first three pregnancies. This one I am a tad queasy but nothing compared to you ladies. So I won't complain about it. Hope you all are feeling better soon!

xoxo
Marisa


----------



## Miss_C

Marisa I don't hate you - in fact I am the same. I had zero symptoms with DS#1 in fact he was a total surprise and dating scan put us at 11w3d!!!! I had a very little spew the other day which was just more bile type from the heartburn and I hadn't yet eaten breakfast. In some ways I wish I had some ms as apart from the boobs and being super super tired I have no other symptoms and that stresses me out.

In January when I was pregnant before the miscarriage I was a little nauseous and ginger nut biscuits dunked ina glass of milk did the job for me.

As for weight gain I don't really care that much but as I am overweight to start with I need to be very very careful. I need to be as healthy as possible for this pregnancy and as I had GD with my son I am fully expecting that so we have started the low gi foods already to maybe subvert that nice little gift along the way although I doubt it. I really wang to vbac but that is not a focus at the present time and won't be until we are at least past the morph scan.


----------



## SuperAwesome

GreenFingers said:


> Urghhh the thought of KFC .... Shudder!!!

I normally can't stand the stuff; fried foods make me queasy at the best of times. But last night I wanted fried chicken with the power of a million burning suns. Dear boyfriend was sweet enough to indulge me, even though he doesn't care for that stuff, either. He just doesn't want me to have, as he put it, an Ethiopian baby. We're not very politically correct around our home. :D

How's everyone dealing with the exhaustion? I feel constantly drugged or hungover or something.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Marisa08 said:


> Would you all hate me if I said I don't get morning sickness? :flower: Well at least for my first three pregnancies. This one I am a tad queasy but nothing compared to you ladies. So I won't complain about it. Hope you all are feeling better soon!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa

We'll love you anyway. :D

Actually, my two best girlfriends had five kids between them, without a moment of morning sickness. Lucky ladies!


----------



## Marisa08

Miss C our pregnancies are very similar. I just get the sore boobies and am super tired too! We must consider ourselves lucky :) Might be genetic for me. My mom or grandma never really had ms either :)

I have my first u/s tomorrow and am a bit nervous to be honest! 



Miss_C said:


> Marisa I don't hate you - in fact I am the same. I had zero symptoms with DS#1 in fact he was a total surprise and dating scan put us at 11w3d!!!! I had a very little spew the other day which was just more bile type from the heartburn and I hadn't yet eaten breakfast. In some ways I wish I had some ms as apart from the boobs and being super super tired I have no other symptoms and that stresses me out.
> 
> In January when I was pregnant before the miscarriage I was a little nauseous and ginger nut biscuits dunked ina glass of milk did the job for me.
> 
> As for weight gain I don't really care that much but as I am overweight to start with I need to be very very careful. I need to be as healthy as possible for this pregnancy and as I had GD with my son I am fully expecting that so we have started the low gi foods already to maybe subvert that nice little gift along the way although I doubt it. I really wang to vbac but that is not a focus at the present time and won't be until we are at least past the morph scan.


----------



## Conina

Wow this thread has been busy!! 

I'm definitely concerned about the weight gain - I've been doing Slimming World since August and as of last night I've lost 19.5lbs. But SW isn't particularly calorie controlled, it's more fat and sugar that's limited. The books do say it is safe to do in pregnancy (with mid-wife's approval). I'm going to mention it to the dr on Monday anyway and if he says he's happy for me to continue I'm going to say to the SW consultant next week what's going on.


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: just thought i'd come and say hi
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Please come and visit us often! :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i'm hoping to be here for the forseeable future :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so afraid of gaining weight. I was on a low carb diet until I got my BFP and had done a really good job losing weight. I got within 7 pounds of my goal weight. I read a little bit about low carb being bad for the baby so I stopped that and I've already gained 2 pounds :( I wish I could get into the doctor and ask these questions but I have the feeling they will just agree with what I've read. My baby is definitely more important, but I've worked so hard to get those pounds off. I know you're not supposed to gainemore than 4-5 the first trimester. I'm terrified that I'm going to get huge. I try to exercise everyday. I was just starting to run a couple of weeks before my BFP, but I don't feel that I was safely conditioned enough to continue that while preggers. So now I walk. I feel terrible being vain, I'm just being honest. I wish I didn't have to eat carbs.
> Maybe MS will hit me soon and I won't want to eat anything? I should bite my tounge right?
> I'm so glad our little group is getting so big!!!!! Thanks for joining!!!
> 
> This may sound strange, but I don't give a shit about weight gain. :shrug::haha:
> 
> At this rate though, I would not be surprised if I have lost weight since getting knocked up....:sick::blush:Click to expand...

i'm with you on this one Indi :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All

I'm back from my 7 week scan, all is perfect and we have seen 1 little heart beat. I am over the moon.

Will post a picture later when I scan it.

Hope everyone else is well today. 

As for weight I have been on a diet to help with the IVF and have lost 11lbs, 4 lbs of which has been in the last few weeks. I have tried to increase what I eat to try and not loose any more but I guess my metabolism is running away with me no matter what I eat. Shouldn't complain as I am sure it won't last forever!


----------



## GreenFingers

tansey said:


> Greenfingers good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope you don't get the nurse I did!
> 
> I've got a private scan tomorrow :)

Hi Tansey, how was your scan? Hope it went well.

I wonder if you would message me the details of the clinic you used?? Thanks hun x x


----------



## klsltsp

Greenfingers congrats on the scan today!!! :) i love hearing that little heartbeat!!!


----------



## 2012Hoping

MillandRox said:


> Hi, count me in too!!! I'm due on the 6th of July 2012.
> 
> I cant believe i'm actually saying 'i'm due', as this pregnancy has been long waited!!! I dotn think it has sunk in yet! So glad i found this forum so that i can have some others to go through this with.:hugs:

Im due on the same day as you hun


----------



## rebecca_mom2b

Hey,all! So happy to have found this board! I am 37 (will be 38 when baby comes) and DH and I have been TTC for 12 years! I am due July 3rd and cannot wait to hold my little bundle!

Congrats to you all and best wishes for healthy babies!


----------



## tansey

Evening ladies - hope we are all well.

Had a private scan today and got to hear baby's heartbeat - it was AMAZING! :cloud9: We were so emotional - couldn't speak for happiness, wonder and awe!


----------



## klsltsp

tansey sooo happy for you!! congrats!!


----------



## MillandRox

SuperAwesome said:


> Yay! I'm glad you started this thread. July's definitely a banner month for you!
> 
> Flipper is due July 7ish. I can't wait! 2012 is going to be a huge, busy, wonderful year.

Hi, there nearly the same day as me.


----------



## MillandRox

tansey said:


> Evening ladies - hope we are all well.
> 
> Had a private scan today and got to hear baby's heartbeat - it was AMAZING! :cloud9: We were so emotional - couldn't speak for happiness, wonder and awe!

oh wow!!! Congratulations. It must have been amazing to hear the heart beat at this early stage. I can imagine you must have been quite emotional. I bet it must make it seem really real for you now. 

How did you go about arranging a private scan? and was it pricey?


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats Rebecca!! I am pregnant with my 4th (I also will be 38 when baby comes) and am due July 1! Welcome!

Marisa




rebecca_mom2b said:


> Hey,all! So happy to have found this board! I am 37 (will be 38 when baby comes) and DH and I have been TTC for 12 years! I am due July 3rd and cannot wait to hold my little bundle!
> 
> Congrats to you all and best wishes for healthy babies!


----------



## Marisa08

Well I am off to my first appointment with my midwife. Hoping to see a hb today!! I am a bit nervous :/

Marisa


----------



## Conina

Good luck marisa!


----------



## GreenFingers

tansey said:


> Evening ladies - hope we are all well.
> 
> Had a private scan today and got to hear baby's heartbeat - it was AMAZING! :cloud9: We were so emotional - couldn't speak for happiness, wonder and awe!

Yeah so pleased for you x x


----------



## Viking15

So envious of your scans girls! So exciting. And such a relief to know your little bean is healthy and growing :cloud9:


----------



## Miss_C

ditto vivking we are about 3 weeks away from a scan and I am struggling every day with worry, please be sticky little one, please be healthy, please come and meet us in July so we can hod you in our arms.

Fantastic news form those already seeing nice strong hb's and so early too, I didn't think they were detectable until 8weeks!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Marissa canlt wait to hear all about your little jelly bean.


----------



## MillandRox

2012Hoping said:


> MillandRox said:
> 
> 
> Hi, count me in too!!! I'm due on the 6th of July 2012.
> 
> I cant believe i'm actually saying 'i'm due', as this pregnancy has been long waited!!! I dotn think it has sunk in yet! So glad i found this forum so that i can have some others to go through this with.:hugs:
> 
> Im due on the same day as you hunClick to expand...

Hi there 2012 hoping, glad you got in touch, nice to have some one go through the exact same timing. 

So how are you getting on with yiur symptoms? I'm generally ok in the morning and start to feel really full (before i've had my lunch) then start to feel increasingly queesy towards the evening and night time when i feel at my worst, this evening has been the worst so far. i think i will start to do as people have recommended about small meal regularly just so that i dont kep getting that over full feeling.

Also i've noticed a few ladies on this thread have mentioned getting a private scan, i'd really like to do that, but dont really know where to start - google is probably a good place.

Anyway, take care 2012 hoping and let me know how you get on? Have you see your doc/ nurse yet for antenatal appointment?

:hugs:


----------



## Marisa08

Well we saw a hb!! I am so relieved! My uterus is tilted and they have a really hard time seeing the hb clearly but it was there. She dated me at 6wks 2days. That is a week less than when you calculate it by LMP. What do you guys think about that? 

My last pregnancy, after 3 u/s, we finally saw the hb at 8wks 1day. But for those three weeks they kept dating me a week early too. But when we finally saw the hb I was right where I thought I should be. Kinda weird if that happens in both pregnancies huh?

Thanks ladies! 

xoxo
Marisa

Marisa


----------



## Viking15

Well, I told someone today. She had already guessed and was completely relentless. I told her probably four separate times that I wasn't pregnant, but she didn't believe me. So I ended up exasperately saying yes. Yes I'm pregnant. It was really weird to say it out loud and I'm terrified she will blab. She was sworn to secrecy. However, I just heard a statistic on the radio yesterday that a woman can keep a secret for 32 minutes. Holy cow. The whole world is going to know. I'm a terrible liar. I tried my best. 
She was actually very helpful. Our insurance renewal is going on right now and she and I were trying to figure out what would be best for me to pay for delivery and all. So that was really sweet. I've actually been dreading telling her because she has PCOS and she wants a baby so badly. She is still single and I feel awful that I'm going to have a baby when she wants one and has wanted one forever. 
In a way it was nice to tell someone. Apparently some other friends have guessed too. I don't know how. They were all talking about it before I arrived. Apparently the last time they saw me I was "glowing" like I had a halo. So funny. So everyone is already talking. And I thought I was being so calm and breezy. I can't fool anyone! Sheesh! I hope I don't blow it. I need to go into hiding until after Christmas!


----------



## tansey

Marisa08 said:


> Well we saw a hb!! I am so relieved! My uterus is tilted and they have a really hard time seeing the hb clearly but it was there. She dated me at 6wks 2days. That is a week less than when you calculate it by LMP. What do you guys think about that?
> 
> My last pregnancy, after 3 u/s, we finally saw the hb at 8wks 1day. But for those three weeks they kept dating me a week early too. But when we finally saw the hb I was right where I thought I should be. Kinda weird if that happens in both pregnancies huh?
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa
> 
> Marisa

You could have ovulated later than you think so this could be perfectly normal so don't worry. It is also difficult to say for sure in the early stages. I was put back a day and another lady was 5 days out. 
My womb was also tilted back so I had an internal scan and saw everything perfectly then.

I first saw a heartbeat at my 5week 4 day scan!


----------



## sarah986

Marisa08 said:


> Well we saw a hb!! I am so relieved! My uterus is tilted and they have a really hard time seeing the hb clearly but it was there. She dated me at 6wks 2days. That is a week less than when you calculate it by LMP. What do you guys think about that?
> 
> My last pregnancy, after 3 u/s, we finally saw the hb at 8wks 1day. But for those three weeks they kept dating me a week early too. But when we finally saw the hb I was right where I thought I should be. Kinda weird if that happens in both pregnancies huh?
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa
> 
> Marisa

Because your uteus is tilted its more difficult to measure baby acurately, its possible when baby gets bigger that it will measure spot on. Hope your worry has eased now, you've saw a heartbeat now so hopefully all will run smoothly for you.xx


----------



## Conina

Viking15 said:


> Well, I told someone today. She had already guessed and was completely relentless. I told her probably four separate times that I wasn't pregnant, but she didn't believe me. So I ended up exasperately saying yes. Yes I'm pregnant. It was really weird to say it out loud and I'm terrified she will blab. She was sworn to secrecy. However, I just heard a statistic on the radio yesterday that a woman can keep a secret for 32 minutes. Holy cow. The whole world is going to know. I'm a terrible liar. I tried my best.
> She was actually very helpful. Our insurance renewal is going on right now and she and I were trying to figure out what would be best for me to pay for delivery and all. So that was really sweet. I've actually been dreading telling her because she has PCOS and she wants a baby so badly. She is still single and I feel awful that I'm going to have a baby when she wants one and has wanted one forever.
> In a way it was nice to tell someone. Apparently some other friends have guessed too. I don't know how. They were all talking about it before I arrived. Apparently the last time they saw me I was "glowing" like I had a halo. So funny. So everyone is already talking. And I thought I was being so calm and breezy. I can't fool anyone! Sheesh! I hope I don't blow it. I need to go into hiding until after Christmas!

Viking - I know exactly what you mean, I'm meeting a friend for lunch today. Her sister (also one of my best friends) has just had a baby so all the talk will be about babies - it's gonna be so hard not to blurt it out!!

Also, in many ways this time of year is the worst to be at the stage when you're not telling - so many parties etc and in NI, as soon as you say you're not drinking tonight, everyone thinks "she's pregnant!!"


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking: :hugs:

I've been thinking about the right time to tell my editor and agent I'm pregnant. My novel's release date got pushed back a week yesterday, another inch closer to July, and now I'm starting to worry about everything. 

So...I dunno. 

Also, toast helps my morning sickness, but gives me heartburn. FML.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Question for you, have any of you had ovarian cysts? i had a scan Nov 11 and the docs office called today to say that i am being referred to the OBGYN now because of the ovarian cyst. it's only 2.5 cms (1 inch). Should i be freaking out? any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MillandRox

Hi ladies. I may be worrying over nothing but.......... I've not had my usual nausea symptoms for a couple of days now and my breasts dont feel as sore as they did for the last few weeks and am wondering if something bad has happend. I've I am 7 weeks pregnant and this is my first pregnancy. 

Is this normal? or am i worrying over nothing? 

Thanks


----------



## Miss_C

Mill all I can tell you is anything and everything is NORMAL apparently. I had zero symptoms with my son, none!! Dating scan put as at 11w3d so we missed almost the entire first tri!!

This time I have the sorest boobs, peeing constantly, insomnia and heartburn regularly throughout the day unless I keep eating and drinking, so opposite of last time.

When is your next appointment/scan etc etc etc, stress is the thing we all need to avoid.


----------



## MillandRox

Miss_C said:


> Mill all I can tell you is anything and everything is NORMAL apparently. I had zero symptoms with my son, none!! Dating scan put as at 11w3d so we missed almost the entire first tri!!
> 
> This time I have the sorest boobs, peeing constantly, insomnia and heartburn regularly throughout the day unless I keep eating and drinking, so opposite of last time.
> 
> When is your next appointment/scan etc etc etc, stress is the thing we all need to avoid.

Hi Miss C. I think you are right. I dont think i would be as worried of i had not had any symptons during the last few week. I am concerned because they have stopped and i feel quite 'normal' again. I have my first doctor's appointment tomorrow with my doctor since finding out i was preganant. I will see what he says. I'll try not to worry.

Many thanks Miss C


----------



## GreenFingers

MillandRox good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I hope all is well!

I have had to go and buy some maternity jeans this weekend as none of my others fit me, how am I going to get away without telling anyone for the next 4 weeks when I already have a bump! It's probably just bloat lol!!!


----------



## Viking15

KL, I wouldn't worry about the cyst until your doctor is worried about it. It could possibly be a corpus luteum cyst? I was just reading about that in my what to expect book. I believe ovarian cysts are quite common. It seems pretty big , but I wouldn't fret if your doctor doesn't. 
I'm six weeks today. Still no MS. I'm grateful except I'm eating more than I would like and gaining more weight than I would like. Therefore I will be getting huge. I almost would welcome some MS so I didn't eat so much! I'm trying to be reasonable. I am walking tons to try and burn those extra calories, but it doesn't seem to be helping... 
I hope all you lovely ladies and happy and healthy :)


----------



## MillandRox

GreenFingers said:


> MillandRox good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I hope all is well!
> 
> I have had to go and buy some maternity jeans this weekend as none of my others fit me, how am I going to get away without telling anyone for the next 4 weeks when I already have a bump! It's probably just bloat lol!!!

Thanks Greenfingers. 

How far along are you? Can baggy clothes around the tummy area not hide the bump? and long scarves that distract from the tummy area.

Who are you trying to keep the bump secret from? work or friends.

BTW - i feel a bit queezy again this morning - hubby said when i told him ''do you like the feeling of suffering''!!! Funny. 
it's not about suffreing, but as long as the symptoms are there then i can take comfort that most likely things are ok.

BTW - where are you getting your maternity jeans from - i'll need to get a pair at some point.


----------



## strawbell

Hi, have been a lurker but can now join.

I'm 37 with 3 girls and have just found out that no. 4 is due 27th July.

Strawbell x


----------



## Conina

Hi Strawbell!! Congratulations and H&H 9 months!!

I was at the dr today for the first time. I have to say it wasn't v exciting or helpful. He took my blood pressure but didn't do any tests or anything. He wants to see me every 4 weeks from now on.

I asked him about Slimming World and whether I could continue and he said I shouldn't be losing any more weight. Then I asked him about whether I could continue to run etc and he said "well there's no evidence that it's harmful..." neither of which was particularly reassuring...


----------



## strawbell

Hi, I like to jog about 2 x week but just doesn't seem right being pregnant lol. I did walk to work today which is 3 miles and have the same distance uphill later so that will be it today, may also do it tomorrow. I think It is ok to do the running so long as its a routine that you have always done and have not just started.

I have to hide this pregnancy from my parents for a while as they won't be amused, especially as its due on my brothers wedding day. so I'm gonna try to keep the weight off this time, I've always managed to gain about 4.5 stone and that was being good. 

My parents have always said if I had another they won't look after it when I go back to work which they currently do with my others, which is far enough, but the 'wedding' issue will be my mothers biggest stress!


----------



## Havmercy

Marisa08 said:


> Would you all hate me if I said I don't get morning sickness? :flower: Well at least for my first three pregnancies. This one I am a tad queasy but nothing compared to you ladies. So I won't complain about it. Hope you all are feeling better soon!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa

I haven't had morning sickness either.:thumbup: Only sore boobs and extremely sleepy. I haven't had a lot of cravings. I do feel a little bloated though. My HCG levels have gone up each visit HCG#1-410, HCG#2- 939, HCG#3- 5,133. i'm due for an ultrasound next week. I can't wait to see my regular obgyn. I was seeing an RE, but got pregnant on my own. The Re hasn't been very helpful in offering any tips or information concerning our pregnancy. We haven't told any family yet only my job knows. I'm afraid of having a miscarriage since I've read about so many women having them...and molar pregnancies.


----------



## peacebaby

welcome strawbell!

MillandRox I was like you a few days ago..worried sick because my symptoms seemed to have gone and the nausea was nothing to complain about but OMW I think the MS has just about hit me with a bang...and suddenly those symptom-less days last week seem like heaven. I'm sure it all be fine, good luck with the appointment.

I've read somewhere that it is that surge in progesterone that mostly responsible for the symptoms, esp bloating and sleepiness...Viking, I'm wondering what you're experiencing isn't just bloating and fluid retention, which is less troublesome? I feel huge already despite walking daily.

:hugs::hugs: all


----------



## Marisa08

Havmercy...how far along are you? I am the same...sore boobies and very tired in the evening. We are lucky ladies that is for sure!! 




Havmercy said:


> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> Would you all hate me if I said I don't get morning sickness? :flower: Well at least for my first three pregnancies. This one I am a tad queasy but nothing compared to you ladies. So I won't complain about it. Hope you all are feeling better soon!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa
> 
> I haven't had morning sickness either.:thumbup: Only sore boobs and extremely sleepy. I haven't had a lot of cravings. I do feel a little bloated though. My HCG levels have gone up each visit HCG#1-410, HCG#2- 939, HCG#3- 5,133. i'm due for an ultrasound next week. I can't wait to see my regular obgyn. I was seeing an RE, but got pregnant on my own. The Re hasn't been very helpful in offering any tips or information concerning our pregnancy. We haven't told any family yet only my job knows. I'm afraid of having a miscarriage since I've read about so many women having them...and molar pregnancies.Click to expand...


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies. i feel sick all the time now & my healthy eating has gone! All for a good cause though :) 
trying to stay sane ungil my next scan on 8th dec when i'm 10weeks


----------



## GreenFingers

MillandRox said:


> GreenFingers said:
> 
> 
> MillandRox good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I hope all is well!
> 
> I have had to go and buy some maternity jeans this weekend as none of my others fit me, how am I going to get away without telling anyone for the next 4 weeks when I already have a bump! It's probably just bloat lol!!!
> 
> Thanks Greenfingers.
> 
> How far along are you? Can baggy clothes around the tummy area not hide the bump? and long scarves that distract from the tummy area.
> 
> Who are you trying to keep the bump secret from? work or friends.
> 
> BTW - i feel a bit queezy again this morning - hubby said when i told him ''do you like the feeling of suffering''!!! Funny.
> it's not about suffreing, but as long as the symptoms are there then i can take comfort that most likely things are ok.
> 
> BTW - where are you getting your maternity jeans from - i'll need to get a pair at some point.Click to expand...

I got them from Mothercare for £24, not too bad I didn't think, they are so comfy...beats walking around with my jeans undone as I have for the last 2 weeks, I am only 8 weeks but I am taking progesterone which is probably causing it. I am loving having a bump though :winkwink:

Glad you are feeling quezzy again, I am taking comfort from every symptom x x


----------



## Viking15

Peacebaby, I wish I could blame it on bloat. I don't think so though. I wasn't eating any carbs until I got my BFP. Then I did a little research to see of I could continue and the research said no. Therefore, since I haven't seen a doctor (still) I stopped that dieting tactic that works for me so well and I've already packed on 6 pounds. I could scream. I have kept up my daily exercise and I've been trying so hard not to overeat, but I totally blew it last night. I made an early Thanksgiving day meal since I will be working six days over the holiday and I still just want to die. 12 hours later. I think carbs don't help with bloating either. My body just isn't used to eating this stuff. I will definitely eat a salad today. I feel awful. 
I had some pretty sore boobs this week. Nothing else to report. Just feel fat. I hope you ladies suffering from MS start to feel better fast :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, all! I'd like to join this group. I am 39 and DH is 42. We are due with #3 on 7/21/12 :) We got our BFP using just 50mg of clomid after two failed ivf and an iui. What a shocker for us! We are so excited but also really nervous as I feel my initial hcg levels were low. My first hcg at 13 or 14 dpo was 60 and my second hcg about 47 hours later was 146. My doctor didn't mention this being a problem as it is doubling but I made the mistake of googling. UGH. I never had any type of hcg testing with my oldest daughter and I believe that I now know too much thanks to my ivfs. 

I am scheduled for a 7 wk ultrasound on 12/5. I feel a little fatigued and queasy at this point but not excessively so. More bloated and slightly crampy. If I recall correctly, MS didn't really kick in with my first pregnancy until I was around 7 weeks.

Anyway, I wanted to say hello! I am glad I found this forum!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi ladies! I'm so excited to be in this forum! I'm only 14dpo today but got my BFP at 9dpo. I got my hcg level yesterday and it was 200. This is our first baby and my first pregnancy as I was on bcp for 20 years. We are really excited but not telling family till Xmas when we are a little further along. :hugs: to the girls with ms already. Mostly just cramping and a little achy. I'm nervous about the holidays and trying to hide the pregnancy. I broke down and told a few people at work. My DH came home last night from hanging out with friends and said he almost told them. I don't think we can hold out till Xmas. Anyway, just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a good week! :hug:


----------



## Beautygirl73

Hi
I am due 23/7/12 so excited me 38 dh 39 our first. I am so happy xxx we will have to be buddies xxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

can the person that keeps coming into me when I am asleep and making me drink copious amounts of fluid stop doing it cos I am over getting up 15 times a night to pee!!!!

And what cruel twist of fate means that in all the years I have managed to not get hayfever anymore why doe sit have to come back now when I can take nothing to stop the sneezing runny nose and itching eyes.

I realise most of you are in another hemisphere so no dealing with the heat but seriously I am so glad I am at this end the pregnancy right now and not the other cos I am so bloody hot all the time, when I roll over in bed I cannot believe how hot the sheets are under me and hubby says that he needs to push me away sometimes cos the heat is just radiating off of me. I guess the oven is well and truly turned on and baking is completely under way!!!

I am NOT complaining though I would not have this any other way, I am so grateful to be pregnant and most minutes of the day I ask bubba to stay


----------



## Viking15

RNTTC2011 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so excited to be in this forum! I'm only 14dpo today but got my BFP at 9dpo. I got my hcg level yesterday and it was 200. This is our first baby and my first pregnancy as I was on bcp for 20 years. We are really excited but not telling family till Xmas when we are a little further along. :hugs: to the girls with ms already. Mostly just cramping and a little achy. I'm nervous about the holidays and trying to hide the pregnancy. I broke down and told a few people at work. My DH came home last night from hanging out with friends and said he almost told them. I don't think we can hold out till Xmas. Anyway, just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a good week! :hug:

Welcome! What's your due date? I'll add you to the list.


----------



## GreenFingers

Miss_C said:


> can the person that keeps coming into me when I am asleep and making me drink copious amounts of fluid stop doing it cos I am over getting up 15 times a night to pee!!!!
> 
> And what cruel twist of fate means that in all the years I have managed to not get hayfever anymore why doe sit have to come back now when I can take nothing to stop the sneezing runny nose and itching eyes.
> 
> I realise most of you are in another hemisphere so no dealing with the heat but seriously I am so glad I am at this end the pregnancy right now and not the other cos I am so bloody hot all the time, when I roll over in bed I cannot believe how hot the sheets are under me and hubby says that he needs to push me away sometimes cos the heat is just radiating off of me. I guess the oven is well and truly turned on and baking is completely under way!!!
> 
> I am NOT complaining though I would not have this any other way, I am so grateful to be pregnant and most minutes of the day I ask bubba to stay

:hugs: i feel your pain and it was only 2 degrees C here last night! I am praying for a cool June!


----------



## tansey

Since i found out i was pg i hav been sweating every night - yuk!


----------



## klsltsp

Well i'm in Canada.. we woke up to a beautiful white winter wonderland!!!


----------



## Conina

Kls - I can't imagine living somewhere where snow was the norm. We had a really bad winter (for us!) last year and the whole place ground to a halt - the water was cut off and everything. It was like a very cold, 3rd world country!


----------



## RNTTC2011

My due date varies a little but FF says July 31. My first appt is dec 6 which will make me 6 weeks.


----------



## Viking15

I live in Florida where it is unbearably hot for about 2/3 of the year. I was really hoping for a spring baby so I could get very early pregnancy in the summer and not be huge during the massive heat. Also, I love to walk our dog and I can't imagine pushing a newborn around in that horrid heat. It didn't work out that way for us. No snow to worry about, just heat stroke. I can't imagine what it is like to live with snow. I used to live in the central part of the US, but as I was a young child. I actually really love the cold, but I can't say I would know what to do with it. I love to ski, and I have been to some ski resorts, but it NEVER snows when I am there. So, I suppose if the roads were cleared pretty well I could handle it just fine. I live in Florida, but work out of Atlanta, Georgia. Historically they get about one or two inches a year and it literally shuts the city and airport down. They don't have the equipment to deal with the icing. Last winter they got a three inch snowfall that lasted for 5 days. The city was shut down for 5 days because it stayed uncharacteristically cold and didn't melt off quickly like it normally does. Crazy. I can't imagine how stressful that must be for a full term momma!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Haha...I am in Chicago and it just isn't winter if we don't have at least one 12-24inch snow :) But, I have to admit, I only like the snow up until Christmas Day. We've only had one snow so far this year and it has not stuck.

So, I had an ultrasound today. I am at about 5.5 wks and they were able to see the gestational sac and yolk sac which sounds pretty much on target. I am hopeful on my 12/5 ultrasound that we can see cardiac activity ;)


----------



## Conina

hmmm it doesn't get that hot either - we don't get seasons!!

DH has just suggested (with no prompting!) looking into getting a private scan before Christmas:happydance::happydance: 

So we're going to price it tomorrow. There's a clinic in Belfast that does 3/4d scans for £200 - does anyone know if an early scan would/should be cheaper?


----------



## Miss_C

can I suggest those wanting to shell out money for early scans do a google image search. In my opinion I would only be doing it AFTER the medical ones have been done which are usually covered by a health fund, medicare, NHS or whatever country you are in system. Prior to the Nuchal scan there is very very little to see. Private scans are normally more for pictures than actual diagnostic things if you know what I mean. Whilst seeing a gummy bear is so very very cute is it worth the amount of money to shell out. Most docs will send you for an early scan if you wave your arms around and say you are so stressed you need to confirm a heartbeat etc. NT at 12 weeks and morphology at 20 weeks are all covered. The NT at 12weeks if done 3d can often determine sex if bubs is playing ball. The Morph scan for our first bubs we were desperate to see his face but it was hidden behind the placenta!! "Fortunately" because I had a fair few complication I was scanned regularly. We finally got to see bubs face at 36 weeks!! I was being scanned fortnightly - so think of the money we would have spent if we wanted to do that privately for a face shot!!!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## MySillyGirls

I had a 5.5 wk scan because my hcg started low and I had cramps on my left side so they wanted to rule out an ectopic. My clinic then automatically schedules a 7wk ultrasound for all patients. Just an fyi...


----------



## tansey

I'm going for my 3rd early scan today - I had a free NHS one at 5w4d as it was a surprise natural pregnancy inbetween all my fertility treatment and I have to take meds. I saw sac, yolk sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. THis was hugely reassuring as I've had two MCs and never saw this much before. 
The second scan we paid for at 6w6d. I wanted this as my last MC was at 7weeks and also because the other scan was so early I wanted to confirm all we'd seen. The picture was loads clearer and baby had grown loads and the heartbeat was strong and we could listen to it.
I'm going for one today at 8weeks because I can't wait 3 weeks until my next NHS one at 10weeks. At 8weeks the MC rate drops to 2%. I've also been ill and have a UTI. It's all reassurance and delight at seeing baby. Also the private clinic we go to only charge £60 for the early scans.

I would say if you can wait - wait. If not and you have the money - get the scan! :)


----------



## Conina

The only reason we are thinking about it is that the first NHS one will be after Christmas, and if we saw the heartbeat prior to Christmas we would feel more comfortable telling people over Christmas. Basically we're going to have to tell people then anyway (no-one gets away with not drinking over Christmas without a GOOD excuse!) but we just want to be sure of our ground first.

It depends how much it costs anyway - I wouldn't pay 100's of £s for it.


----------



## GreenFingers

I can say it was HUGELY reassuring to see a heartbet at my 7 week scan and I have been much more relaxed about the pregnancy since.

Good luck today Tansey x x


----------



## klsltsp

i had a scan at 6 wks + 1 day to date the pregnancy, we saw the heartbeat and it was amazing!!! i have a 21 - 23 day cycle and the earlier the scan the more accurate the dating, before the baby starts to curl :) then i had spotting last weekend at 7wks + 2 days so the sent me for an ultrasound yesterday to be sure, again baby was fine and the heartbeat was even stronger.. it`s sooo reassuring!! i say if you have the money go for it!!!


----------



## Viking15

Since I haven't had many symptoms I am really looking forward to a scan. Otherwise this isn't feeling real yet. I was expecting the MS to start this week, but so far I've been good. :shrug: Is there really anything in there? Only 10 more days until my scan, but who's counting. I actually just woke up extra early from a dream about meeting the doctors in the group that was recommended to me. I am trying to decide whether to go with a MW or an OB, and was researching that last night before going to sleep.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Tansey, 5w4d is really early for fetal pole and heartbeat...you must have been so relieved! I was soo hoping to see a fetal pole yesterday but very glad we saw the yolk sac. While I am 5 wks 5 days based on LMP, I actually ovulated late that cycle (we were using OPKs) which I have heard can be common with Clomid. So, I guess I would have been closer to 5w2d. I am hoping....


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I've had some spotting this week so I'm going for an early scan tomorrow at 7w0d exactly. I'm really scared -- I don't have very good associations with scans so far.


----------



## Havmercy

Marisa08 said:


> Havmercy...how far along are you? I am the same...sore boobies and very tired in the evening. We are lucky ladies that is for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havmercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> Would you all hate me if I said I don't get morning sickness? :flower: Well at least for my first three pregnancies. This one I am a tad queasy but nothing compared to you ladies. So I won't complain about it. Hope you all are feeling better soon!
> 
> xoxo
> Marisa
> 
> I haven't had morning sickness either.:thumbup: Only sore boobs and extremely sleepy. I haven't had a lot of cravings. I do feel a little bloated though. My HCG levels have gone up each visit HCG#1-410, HCG#2- 939, HCG#3- 5,133. i'm due for an ultrasound next week. I can't wait to see my regular obgyn. I was seeing an RE, but got pregnant on my own. The Re hasn't been very helpful in offering any tips or information concerning our pregnancy. We haven't told any family yet only my job knows. I'm afraid of having a miscarriage since I've read about so many women having them...and molar pregnancies.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Nov. 24th makes 6 weeks for me according to the schedule I have been keeping.:shrug: I will find out for sure when I have my ultrasound Nov 30th.


----------



## Havmercy

MySillyGirls said:


> I had a 5.5 wk scan because my hcg started low and I had cramps on my left side so they wanted to rule out an ectopic. My clinic then automatically schedules a 7wk ultrasound for all patients. Just an fyi...

Congratulations! I was diagnosed with DOR and conceived naturally. My FSH is 15.9 and AMH .16 It makes me feel so much better to see other women in this forum with my same diagnoses. My husband had morphology and motility issues too. After taking L-carnitine, mega men, and vitamin C his sperm improved drastically. Keep me posted on your progess in the pregnancy, I'd love to compare notes. Are you a little nervous? I am since my RE told me donor egg was my only option.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Havmercy said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> I had a 5.5 wk scan because my hcg started low and I had cramps on my left side so they wanted to rule out an ectopic. My clinic then automatically schedules a 7wk ultrasound for all patients. Just an fyi...
> 
> Congratulations! I was diagnosed with DOR and conceived naturally. My FSH is 15.9 and AMH .16 It makes me feel so much better to see other women in this forum with my same diagnoses. My husband had morphology and motility issues too. After taking L-carnitine, mega men, and vitamin C his sperm improved drastically. Keep me posted on your progess in the pregnancy, I'd love to compare notes. Are you a little nervous? I am since my RE told me donor egg was my only option.Click to expand...

Havmercy, Thank you for your kind thoughts! We were told that between my husband's fertility issues (only 4.5-5.5M post wash count) and my diagnosis that we had less than a 1% chance of conceiving even via IUI. So, after our first iui, we went straight to ivf and it failed twice and they said donor eggs would be our only option. But, our insurance coverage was over at that point and donor eggs are so expensive. We gave up and started discussing adoption again (we adopted our second daughter). This was a huge huge shocker for us. I am very nervous...I feel like this is a miracle and our only shot. It isn't likely that I would get pregnant again. Did you do any ivfs? Congratulations to you!! I also appreciate "meeting" someone with a similar background :) Please keep me posted as well.


----------



## bubbywings

Hi ladies, can I jump in here too? Hubby and I finally had our 1st appt. We are due july16th


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats and welcome Bubbywings!!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats bubbywings! I can't wait for my first appointment in a couple of weeks! Any advice or information for the first one??


----------



## GreenFingers

Congratulation to all the new ladies - hey bubblewings you got your BFP 11/11/11 - very cool !

How's everyone doing? 

I'm 9 weeks today and feel very nauseous this morning, no sickness yet, does this mean I have got away with it I wonder????


----------



## Indigo77

Green & everyone else with no MS.....you're very lucky....:growlmad::haha:

:wave: and :hug: ladies!

Viking...If I had a choice, I would definitely go with a midwife....but I don't :growlmad:

:hi: Storm!

Yesterday's appointment went well. Hearing and seeing the heartbeat is incredible and unforgettable. My DH even got choked up, and he's usually pretty stoic. The peanut measured 8 weeks 5 days....

For those of you still waiting for your first scan, you are in for an awesome experience. Prepare to fall in love. 

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b9dc0341.jpg

We want to buy something for the baby after each appointment, but the appt was so loooooong and I was so tired, we went home after going out for an early dinner. So, we still need to go shopping. 

Anyone else crazy tired all the time?


----------



## Viking15

Indigo! There you are! I've been worried about you. Your scan experience sounds incredible! I can't wait. I love your idea of buying something after each scan. I still haven't purchased a thing. I'm still scared. I haven't had really any symptoms. I will have a moment of what I think is nausea and then it will evaporate. Not what I was expecting at all since my mother tells us horror stories about her MS and how she lost weight during both of her pregnancies. I wouldn't mind losing a little weight :haha: 
I have my scan in a week. This has felt like the longest month of my life. My DH isn't sure he will be able to go. He started a new job about two weeks ago and doesn't really feel comfortable asking for the time off. I think he will regret it if he doesn't try to go. I will be sad if he doesn't go. But after almost six months of unemployment I will just have to suck it up. Maybe I'll try to take some video on my phone of the heartbeat. I hope there is one! 
Green, you haven't had any MS either? It's a little disconcerting. Weird to not go thru what the majority of women do. I guess we are just lucky. 
Now where is SuperAwesome? 
I hope everyone is doing well. I suppose we are all just biding our time until our scans. Thanks for posting yours Indigo.


----------



## Conina

We've decided to go for a private scan, because our NHS scan won't be til after Christmas. We wanted to tell people at Christmas (Actually, to be more correct, we NEED to tell people at Christmas - 'cos as soon as they see I'm not drinking they'll guess!!) and I don't feel comfortable telling them until I've had a scan. So we're booked in for the 12 December.

The only think we've bought so far is a beautiful pregnancy journal that DH bought for me. Haven't actually managed to write anything in it - it still feels like tempting fate!!

Indigo - I have been tired, but I'm normally tired after work anyway. I have fallen asleep on the couch a couple of evenings, which isn't like me!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Conina - I'm in the same boat as you as far as telling people. I was scared when I had to reschedule my appointment that it would be after xmas and like you, we want to have the scan to know everything is okay before we tell our parents. But our families would be very suspicious if I wasn't drinking. Thanksgiving was very hard for me since we knew then. Our appointment is the 16th of December. I'm so excited but these next weeks are going to drag.

Indigo - I'm really tired too. I can't make it past 9:30 every night and then sleep for 10 hours. Of course I wake up to pee, but then it's right back to sleep. Very unlike me. I can fall asleep, but can't stay asleep. Usually after about 3-4 hours, I toss and turn. I hope it gets better for 2nd trimester.


----------



## Miss_C

all of our friends and family know we have been ttc and not drinking has been part of that so we won't have to explain anything but we are all gathering for a christmas eve party and if all is good at the scan next week we probably will tell everyone as they have all been on this journey of highs and lows with us.

Those that aren't wanting to tell just say you have a tooth ache and on antibiotics!

Still no big symptoms for me here, just super super tired, I feel like crying when I take my bra off at the end of the day sooooo painful and a general yucky feeling occasionally but definitely not nausea or sick, I wish I had stronger symptoms cos I am so scared.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all. Well, I started spotting yesterday with mild cramping. I called the doc and they want me to come back in for an an ultrasound tomorrow. I'd technically be 6w4d today (but I think I am more like 6wk1d due to late O). sigh. I wish this was easier and I was as unknowledgeable as with my bio dd.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

klsltsp said:


> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)

Wow, thank you so much! That makes me feel better! How do they know it is the placenta embedding? Can they see something like that on the ultrasound? I am holding my breath for tomorrow.


----------



## Havmercy

MySillyGirls said:


> Havmercy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> I had a 5.5 wk scan because my hcg started low and I had cramps on my left side so they wanted to rule out an ectopic. My clinic then automatically schedules a 7wk ultrasound for all patients. Just an fyi...
> 
> Congratulations! I was diagnosed with DOR and conceived naturally. My FSH is 15.9 and AMH .16 It makes me feel so much better to see other women in this forum with my same diagnoses. My husband had morphology and motility issues too. After taking L-carnitine, mega men, and vitamin C his sperm improved drastically. Keep me posted on your progess in the pregnancy, I'd love to compare notes. Are you a little nervous? I am since my RE told me donor egg was my only option.Click to expand...
> 
> Havmercy, Thank you for your kind thoughts! We were told that between my husband's fertility issues (only 4.5-5.5M post wash count) and my diagnosis that we had less than a 1% chance of conceiving even via IUI. So, after our first iui, we went straight to ivf and it failed twice and they said donor eggs would be our only option. But, our insurance coverage was over at that point and donor eggs are so expensive. We gave up and started discussing adoption again (we adopted our second daughter). This was a huge huge shocker for us. I am very nervous...I feel like this is a miracle and our only shot. It isn't likely that I would get pregnant again. Did you do any ivfs? Congratulations to you!! I also appreciate "meeting" someone with a similar background :) Please keep me posted as well.Click to expand...

MySillyGirls, we tried one IUI in September 2011. I started acupuncture in August 2011 to improve my chances of conceiving so I wasn't surprised when the IUI didn't work. We decided to wait until January 2012 and try IVF with my own eggs. Thankfully, I conceived naturally in November 2011. I was not looking forward to having an IVF at all. My insurance doesn't cover it, and it's quite expensive. I really credit my pregnancy to acupuncture, a healthy gluten free diet, organic fruits and veggies and vitamin supplements.


----------



## GreenFingers

MySillyGirls, good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes x x


----------



## klsltsp

MySillyGirls said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)
> 
> Wow, thank you so much! That makes me feel better! How do they know it is the placenta embedding? Can they see something like that on the ultrasound? I am holding my breath for tomorrow.Click to expand...

No they couldn't tell other than the baby was doing well. it's just fairly common, my doc said that the baby was reading too many textbooks hahah because it was very textbook and that it was actually a good sign :) Good luck and let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I had an ultrasound yesterday and all looks good! I have a little heartbeat of 122bpm :)


----------



## Conina

Great news MSG! :thumbup:


----------



## Havmercy

Had our ultrasound yesterday as well! I'm 7 weeks today. HB is 135bpm!


----------



## klsltsp

Yipee MySillyGirls!!! great news!!


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats Havmercy!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you, ladies! It sure is amazing to see that little flickering on the screen :) 

Congrats, HavMercy! 

I am actually measuring just a little over 6W. I should be 6W5D, but, we were using OPKs and I ovulated a few days later than normal...day 16 vs day 14 of my normal cycle. Maybe Clomid causes later ovulation... Either way, the development was exactly one week progressed from last week's ultrasound. They felt the bleeding was just "normal" spotting but I am to contact them if it happens again.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Glad all is well mysillygirls!


----------



## Viking15

klsltsp said:


> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)

Was your spotting red or brown? Did you have any cramping?


----------



## klsltsp

Viking15 said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)
> 
> Was your spotting red or brown? Did you have any cramping?Click to expand...

My spotting was pink when i wiped in the morning then turned to brown around noon, there was a little on my underwear, by about 6 pm it had stopped. That was all i ever had. There was no cramping. 

Are you having some spotting?


----------



## Viking15

klsltsp said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)
> 
> Was your spotting red or brown? Did you have any cramping?Click to expand...
> 
> My spotting was pink when i wiped in the morning then turned to brown around noon, there was a little on my underwear, by about 6 pm it had stopped. That was all i ever had. There was no cramping.
> 
> Are you having some spotting?Click to expand...

Yes. It's bright red and I have horrid AF like cramps. I think this may be the end. I haven't had many symptoms of pregnancy so far. I have been fearing this in a big way. It is so common. Only my husband and a good friend know. She guessed and was tenacious about finding out. I am in the middle of a trip (I'm a flight attendant) and I think I will have to sick out and fly home to be able to go to the hospital with my husband. This is horrendous. I've been up all night with the pain and worry. :cry:


----------



## klsltsp

Viking15 said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)
> 
> Was your spotting red or brown? Did you have any cramping?Click to expand...
> 
> My spotting was pink when i wiped in the morning then turned to brown around noon, there was a little on my underwear, by about 6 pm it had stopped. That was all i ever had. There was no cramping.
> 
> Are you having some spotting?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It's bright red and I have horrid AF like cramps. I think this may be the end. I haven't had many symptoms of pregnancy so far. I have been fearing this in a big way. It is so common. Only my husband and a good friend know. She guessed and was tenacious about finding out. I am in the middle of a trip (I'm a flight attendant) and I think I will have to sick out and fly home to be able to go to the hospital with my husband. This is horrendous. I've been up all night with the pain and worry. :cry:Click to expand...

Ahh sweety try not to worry, i have read soooo many stories as of late (every since i spotted) about a lot of women spotting (all colours) and being just fine. i think you are smart to get back home and to a hospital, to calm your nerves. Good luck!! hopefully your flight is almost over? How many weeks are you? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

You may be having some sort of hemotomah or something i've read a lot of these around 7 - 8 weeks, it's from the placenta attaching, you're at the exact right time for it. i've read a lot of women who have this and it goes away after a few weeks and the baby is just fine :) have you had any scans yet?


----------



## Viking15

Would that type of bleeding come with horrific AF like cramps? 
I am smack dab in the middle of a trip and calling the company to report the "illness" will entail a major ordeal. 
I haven't had any scans. No one would see me until next week when I would be 8 weeks...
:cry:


----------



## klsltsp

some yes have had cramps and clots even, which is scary.. but the baby has been fine...i think you need to look after yourself.. the company will deal with it :) have you talked to your DH? what does he think?


----------



## Viking15

klsltsp said:


> some yes have had cramps and clots even, which is scary.. but the baby has been fine...i think you need to look after yourself.. the company will deal with it :) have you talked to your DH? what does he think?

DH wants me to come home. I think I was in denial last night when I told him there wasn't anything anyone could do anyway. Then the real pain kicked in. If it continues like it was there isn't any way I could make it thru at 12 hour work day that is in front of me. So, now I am leaning towards going home and saying to hell with it.


----------



## klsltsp

i am with your DH, go home!!! look after yourself good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Viking15 said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Hey MySillyGirls i spotted at 7 wks 2 days and it was just the placenta embedding we had an ultrasound to be sure and the baby was good :) good luck :)
> 
> Was your spotting red or brown? Did you have any cramping?Click to expand...

Oh, Viking. I am so sorry you are going through this. It is frightening. I had pink and brown spotting that lasted for a day accompanied by cramps (not severe cramps, however). Cramping can be caused by any kind of blood associated with your cervix or uterus. Cervical infections are also really common and cause bright red blood along with subchorionic hematoma and simple bleeding from further implantation (according to my u/s tech). Is it possible to find a way to an ER for an ultrasound? Please take care of yourself!


----------



## Viking15

I am on my way to the airport. I need to work a short flight to my base and then find my way back home. I called my health insurance's nurse line and she told me to go to the ER. Since they can't stop the miscarriage if that is what is happening I'm going on home so I can have some support from my DH or my mom at the hospital. I can't do it alone here.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Praying for you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## klsltsp

good plan viking fingers crossed and i'm praying for you!!! :hugs::hugs: keep us posted.


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: Viking! You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers! Please let us know how you are! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I notified the company of my situation and I'm sitting on an airplane right now to go home. Just one more quick hop and then I'll be back home. My mom is going to retrieve me from the airport and take me to the hospital. I still have all the same symptoms and just can't wait to find out what is going on. 
Thanks everyone for your concern. Please cross all fingers and toes for me and my little egg. I'll try to update when I know what is going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, just dropping by with a :hugs:.


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Viking sending you massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: and praying for you that it's all going to be ok.

please take special care of yourself xxx


----------



## Viking15

Thanks everyone for your support. It looks like I've lost the pregnancy. They couldn't find a fetus on the ultrasound. Only a spot where it may have been implanted at some point. I'm still in the hospital. Still cramping. Still bleeding. And now I have a fever. Lovely. And they won't give me anything. So here I wait. 
Sorry I don't have any good news. I was hopeful until the ultrasound tech was completely silent for 20 minutes while she probed away.


----------



## klsltsp

oh viking i am sooo sorry. take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Viking. I am so so sorry. You must be in utter shock right now. Words can't express other than to say to please take care of yourself.


----------



## peacebaby

Viking, I'm truly sorry for your loss :cry::cry::cry:

please take care of yourself and they really should treat your fever.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

:hug: Viking. The least they could do is give some Tylenol. I'm so sorry for your loss!!! XX :hugs:


----------



## Marisa08

I am so sorry Viking! Praying for your comfort.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Oh Viking I'm so sorry honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Viking I'm so sorry to hear that. Take really good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Viking I am so so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts x x


----------



## bubbywings

So sorry dear.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm so sorry for your loss Viking! :hugs:

Should we start a new thread for July 2012 babies?? I would like to keep this thread going as we are all in the same part of our pregnancies and will all need the support for each other! Just a thought.... I would like it to keep going! :hugs!


----------



## Viking15

RNTTC2011 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Viking! :hugs:
> 
> Should we start a new thread for July 2012 babies?? I would like to keep this thread going as we are all in the same part of our pregnancies and will all need the support for each other! Just a thought.... I would like it to keep going! :hugs!

Girls, please continue here. I am so happy for you all. I wish you happy pregnancies. I hope I can rejoin again some day. 
:flower:


----------



## Miss_C

this thread will and should continue as is and maybe just update the list with Vikings Angel not quite ready for this world. Starting anew is not necessary in my book.

Viking I have been there done that and there are no words I can offer that will help apart from saying I do know, I do care and wish no-one had to suffer this pain. I don't believe it will ever go away. Despite being pregnant now the pain of that very first loss is still with me every single day and I could drop to the floor and scream without a moment's notice - keeping it all in check is damned hard. It is cruel and unfair and every other word you want to use. Rant and rage, scream and hate, cry and sob but DO NOT GIVE UP. When you are ready you will see a little glimmer of light and gentle tap on your heart with a voice that says mummy I think maybe now I might be ready let's try again.


----------



## Conina

Awww Miss C you made me tear up.

Viking, you know we are all thinking of you and your little angel. I know you'll be back with us soon hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hi ladies, 

Im sorry for your loss Vikings. But like you I have lost my babe as well. I went for my ultrasound at 7 weeks and there was nothing there. I had lost the babe at about 5 weeks the doctor said due to stress. Nothing passed within the week so i was scheduled for a DandC last week. It went well. I have given up for as of right now for trying again this is my second misscarriage in 2 years early in the weeks. So I will be waiting. Good Luck everyone! H&H 9 months


----------



## Indigo77

Viking and Hoping...

:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking and Hoping...

:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

viking and hoping :hugs::hugs::hugs:

hmm...I haven't been very active here because it was such a rollercoaster few weeks for me and I didn't want to post here because I thought it might be too upsetting and didn't want to frighten anyone, but we lost ours too.

wishing you all the best and healthy and happy months to come. Like Viking, hope to someday be back but in the meantime will check on this thread to see how you're all doing.
:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I need to see some good news on this thread. Let's see something positive girls. Who's first????


----------



## Miss_C

I can hopefully contribute positive stuff tomorrow after scan.

Meanwhile help me please.

omg ow ow ow ow ow ow ouch!! I have the most ridiculous stabbing pain in my right boob, it takes my breath away, should I worry or is it normal? Been on and off for a few days now, this current one REALLY hurts.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I had my first doc appt on Monday. It all went fine. They did not order another ultrasound since I just had one last week. I have started to have a lot of nausea which is impacting me more than I thought it would. Viking, I love your dog pic! So cute! I hope you are doing ok...


----------



## RNTTC2011

I think the stabbing boob pain is normal! My coworker whose son is now 8 months said it felt like knives. Mine are sore and have occasional stabbing pains. 

Glad everyone's scans are going good. Mine is in 9 days! Can't wait.


----------



## motherof3soon

I am due july 12 and I am hoping for a boy. I already have two girls


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoping & peacebaby :cry::cry:

I have a scan on Monday, fingers crossed for that.

I also have a long thought-out, very detailed plan of how to survive a work Christmas do, followed two days later by a co-worker's wedding, without looking suspicious for not drinking.

So I'm going to phone in sick on Monday and say I think I have a kidney infection. I've booked Tuesday off anyway as a holiday. Then I'll be back in on Wednesday saying I'm on antibiotics. Work do is Thurs and wedding Sat.

It's such a bad thing that not drinking is so weird in NI!


----------



## klsltsp

Haha Conina that's awesome!! 

Glad to hear the apts are going well, i had my first OBGYN apt yesterday, it went well, he was with us for 45 mins, we discussed everything including VBAC vs another c-section, based on everything it was decided another section was best, i`m okay with that!!! he said at my next apt in 4 weeks he should be able to give me my section date. :) 

Another great part was that he didn't even mention my age!! awesome huh! i'm 35, will be 36 when i deliver!!

my scan for the iPS screening is in 2 weeks!! can't wait!!

Good luck to all you other ladies having apts and scans.

Kim


----------



## GreenFingers

Hoping & peacebaby I am so so sorry for your loss...I really hope you are all back on here with us all soon.

It feels wrong posting good news....but I had my 10 week scan today, OMG it was amazing, we could see the baby moving really clearl. My next scan is in 3 weeks which will be my NHS dating scan. I can relax during Xmas a little more now I know all is ok.


----------



## Viking15

GreenFingers, I love seeing your happy news. Please please post the good stuff!


----------



## Indigo77

Peace...:nope: :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking15 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support. It looks like I've lost the pregnancy. They couldn't find a fetus on the ultrasound. Only a spot where it may have been implanted at some point. I'm still in the hospital. Still cramping. Still bleeding. And now I have a fever. Lovely. And they won't give me anything. So here I wait.
> Sorry I don't have any good news. I was hopeful until the ultrasound tech was completely silent for 20 minutes while she probed away.

Oh, hon, I am SO sorry. :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

So I've had my nose to the grindstone with work, and when I haven't been doing that, I've been lying on the couch reading because I'm exhausted all. the. time. But yesterday we had our first ultrasound. Wow! Our little gummy bear was wiggling all over the place, waving his/her arms around. We were laughing so hard. it's funny to think all that movement is going on inside me, and I can't feel a thing yet. 

On the downside, I've gained about 10 pounds already! But my midwife isn't concerned. My weight was normal anyway, and she said some women gain more up front and it evens out later. I'm just so hungry all the time. 

(I'm reading here, catching up on everyone's news!)


----------



## Marisa08

SuperAwesome said:


> So I've had my nose to the grindstone with work, and when I haven't been doing that, I've been lying on the couch reading because I'm exhausted all. the. time. But yesterday we had our first ultrasound. Wow! Our little gummy bear was wiggling all over the place, waving his/her arms around. We were laughing so hard. it's funny to think all that movement is going on inside me, and I can't feel a thing yet.
> 
> On the downside, I've gained about 10 pounds already! But my midwife isn't concerned. My weight was normal anyway, and she said some women gain more up front and it evens out later. I'm just so hungry all the time.
> 
> (I'm reading here, catching up on everyone's news!)

I am hungry ALL the time. In fact it is annoying and bothersome! lol I try and snack but man I am almost tired of eating. I haven't gained any weight though which is good thing for me. I totally can relate to being hungry all the time :D


----------



## Indigo77

I want to eat everything, but it usually doesn't stay in.....:sick::haha:


----------



## Miss_C

I don't know what to say - trans vag ultrasound in his office - can't find anything on the screen, then he says it may be the fibroid, then he finds other black areas which indicate possible endometriosis which when I had HSG done showed no signs of so he says that can't be it, then he says they can't all be gestational sacs, then he says this one probably is but there is no baby in it that I can see. I really can't tell I am very confused with what is going on in here. Sends me for urgent quantative betas, if result is positive today will draw more blood Monday but I am now going back for a "proper" ultrasound at 3pm. Just did a digital and it cam up instantly with pregnant 3+ hence why I am still having symptoms.

But I don't think the news is going to be good. At 7plus weeks he should have been able to see something for certain on his little machine, he even detetcs HB's at 6 weeks, but he says there is the chance we just need better equipment to see it.

So I guess we now wait and hope for so much more than a miracle.


----------



## Marisa08

Miss_C said:


> I don't know what to say - trans vag ultrasound in his office - can't find anything on the screen, then he says it may be the fibroid, then he finds other black areas which indicate possible endometriosis which when I had HSG done showed no signs of so he says that can't be it, then he says they can't all be gestational sacs, then he says this one probably is but there is no baby in it that I can see. I really can't tell I am very confused with what is going on in here. Sends me for urgent quantative betas, if result is positive today will draw more blood Monday but I am now going back for a "proper" ultrasound at 3pm. Just did a digital and it cam up instantly with pregnant 3+ hence why I am still having symptoms.
> 
> But I don't think the news is going to be good. At 7plus weeks he should have been able to see something for certain on his little machine, he even detetcs HB's at 6 weeks, but he says there is the chance we just need better equipment to see it.
> 
> So I guess we now wait and hope for so much more than a miracle.

Miss_C my last pregnancy they couldn't see the hb until 8+1. I have a very tilted uterus which makes it hard to see. And no one ever tells you your uterus is tilted I had two babies before I was told my uterus was tilted. Even with this pregnancy she had a heck of a time finding my LO at 6+5. Then when I went back at 7+5 she still couldn't find my LO. She had to go get a more experienced tech. I am not sure what is going on in your situation but what I am saying that sometimes they have a hard time finding the baby. I know what you are going through. Prayers said. 

Marisa


----------



## klsltsp

Miss_C said:


> I don't know what to say - trans vag ultrasound in his office - can't find anything on the screen, then he says it may be the fibroid, then he finds other black areas which indicate possible endometriosis which when I had HSG done showed no signs of so he says that can't be it, then he says they can't all be gestational sacs, then he says this one probably is but there is no baby in it that I can see. I really can't tell I am very confused with what is going on in here. Sends me for urgent quantative betas, if result is positive today will draw more blood Monday but I am now going back for a "proper" ultrasound at 3pm. Just did a digital and it cam up instantly with pregnant 3+ hence why I am still having symptoms.
> 
> But I don't think the news is going to be good. At 7plus weeks he should have been able to see something for certain on his little machine, he even detetcs HB's at 6 weeks, but he says there is the chance we just need better equipment to see it.
> 
> So I guess we now wait and hope for so much more than a miracle.

Miss C big hugs and fingers crossed for good news. Keep us posted. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

well what a day!! We arrive at Qld medical imaging and I am quite literally crapping myself, the constipation of 4 days was poking it's head out but couldn't go cos I had to hold my pee and you definitely can't do a no2 without no1 happening! I was terrified. Dion and I hardly dared breathe let alone speak. We got called in and we told the guy what the morning had held and so he entered all the details LMP how long it lasted etc etc. Found my fibroid now a whopping 30mm from 10mm in June (they do grow in pregnancy), then he found the gestational sac, showed me it on the screen and it was definitely not showing any signs of life, he measured it to be 7w5d which was spot on then said we need to go to trans vaginal for a clear picture cos this fibroid is causing issues from trans abdominal, massive amounts of "noise" on the screen.

So off I go to empty my bladder and evacuate the reindeer droppings 3 days worth boy that was such a relief and I sat there on the toilet trying not to scream I felt like my heart was going to burst and my head was pounding, still an empty sac no baby, no little ziggy heartbeat.

Hop back on the bed, "chaperone" comes in we sign all the relevant forms and in it goes and away we go. He digs around for a while and then says I can see what we and the doctor couldn't see anything there we are right behind the fibroid, I said what can you see and he turned the screen and said there's a baby and can you see that flicker that's the heartbeat. I think I came over all religious cos I know I yelled out quite loudly OH GOD!! And then fell in a jibbering shaking heap and the sonographer had to ask me to hold my breath and not move as he still couldn't get clear pics or measurements.

He struggled to get a clear pic but the bit that he did he "thinks" was about 7.1mm which is 6w3d so those measurements are just a little bit behind but nothing of concern he said. Heartbeat of 153 is perfect.

The report was then phoned through to Dr Kasan who will get my quantative bloods tomorrow and I will probably go for a further blood draw Mon/Tue and a follow up scan in another couple of weeks assuming number are still going up and not down.

Fuck me dead this child is going to be the death of me! I don't think I have ever had a day that has gone from such lows to such highs. I cannot stop crying which is exacerbated by damn hormones!!


----------



## klsltsp

Miss C congrats on seeing the heartbeat!! you had me crying reading that!! i'm soo happy for you. BTW i too have a fibroid, currently measuring at 41mm, it grew 10mm from 6 - 8 weeks!! she said they always grow in pregnancy due to the hormones, but typically they grow the most in the 1st trimester. i also had one at 40mm during my last pregnancy :) my son always looked like he was using it as a pillow :)

Anyways soooo happy for you :)

Kim


----------



## embartle

Reading that gave me goosebumps- congratulations on such brilliant news! x


----------



## Conina

FAB news Miss C - we were so worried about you!

(BTW, I'm going to start using the expression "fuck me dead". That's a great one!!)


----------



## Conina

Also, nice to see Superawesome back - we missed you!!


----------



## klsltsp

SuperAwesome said:


> So I've had my nose to the grindstone with work, and when I haven't been doing that, I've been lying on the couch reading because I'm exhausted all. the. time. But yesterday we had our first ultrasound. Wow! Our little gummy bear was wiggling all over the place, waving his/her arms around. We were laughing so hard. it's funny to think all that movement is going on inside me, and I can't feel a thing yet.
> 
> On the downside, I've gained about 10 pounds already! But my midwife isn't concerned. My weight was normal anyway, and she said some women gain more up front and it evens out later. I'm just so hungry all the time.
> 
> (I'm reading here, catching up on everyone's news!)

Hey SuperAwesome good to see you again! I wanted to tell you that I too have gained I'm hovering around 7 - 9 lbs.... my goal is to only gain, if possible, 50 - 60 lbs... although I know that my body will do what it needs :) with my last pregnancy I gained about 110 lbs... and I'm really hoping not to gain that much again. :flower:


----------



## peacebaby

oh Miss C congrats on the HB! I read your first scan post and was so nervous but glad to read the second, haha you had me laughing! Thank goodness for better equipment huh!?

thanks for your well wishes everyone:hugs:

like Viking I love to hear all the good news, keep it rolling!


----------



## Viking15

Miss_C you have my heart beating out of my chest! I'm so glad you little
one is fighting. I'm so happy to see your good news. 
SuperAwesome, I'm glad you are doing well. :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Miss_C that is amazing news...just proves you should never give up hope!!


----------



## Glowstar

Miss C!! I have been trying to find out what's been going on...what a day!!! Little bean is testing you already! remember I was in a similar situation with my cyst and just seeing a sac...to bleeding...to seeing a baby...and here I am almost in 3rd Tri!! so keep the faith :hugs: ALSO, I got told my bloods were low for 5 weeks...it was utter BS as I knew they were well in line with guidelines, that and they didn't quite double on 2nd draw which worried me slightly but this bean is a fighter and so is Ziggy!!! :hugs:

Also - congrats to Indigo on your BFP!!! just noticed :hugs:


----------



## Marisa08

klsltsp said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> So I've had my nose to the grindstone with work, and when I haven't been doing that, I've been lying on the couch reading because I'm exhausted all. the. time. But yesterday we had our first ultrasound. Wow! Our little gummy bear was wiggling all over the place, waving his/her arms around. We were laughing so hard. it's funny to think all that movement is going on inside me, and I can't feel a thing yet.
> 
> On the downside, I've gained about 10 pounds already! But my midwife isn't concerned. My weight was normal anyway, and she said some women gain more up front and it evens out later. I'm just so hungry all the time.
> 
> (I'm reading here, catching up on everyone's news!)
> 
> Hey SuperAwesome good to see you again! I wanted to tell you that I too have gained I'm hovering around 7 - 9 lbs.... my goal is to only gain, if possible, 50 - 60 lbs... although I know that my body will do what it needs :) with my last pregnancy I gained about 110 lbs... and I'm really hoping not to gain that much again. :flower:Click to expand...


My three previous pregnancies I gained about 50-60 lbs! But I lose 40 lbs in the first month or two. I am trying hard this time around to not gain as much. It is hard. I don't think I have gained much so far. Our scale needs a new battery so I haven't been able to weigh myself in a week or so. My last pregnancy I gained 13 lbs in my first tri. So I know I am already doing better than the last time :)


----------



## bubbywings

Hang in here mrs c!


----------



## RNTTC2011

You crack me up miss c! So happy to hear that little Ziggy is hanging in there! :hugs:

I have actually lost 4 pounds so far but only being 6 + 5 I have a long way before this trimester is done. I'm really excited about my appointment next week. I will be 7+4. Trying to not worry too much. I fell the other day and had cramping shortly after... I was concerned but the cramping stopped and never had spotting so hope all is well in there. Work this week will keep me busy so hopefully it will go quickly. 

Glad to hear everyone is good! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have actually gained a few pounds. But, to be fair, I had been on a low carb eating plan previously which I ditched when I found out I was pregnant. Also, my morning sickness is so much less this time around. I wonder if I should worry about that? I have had mild queasiness (which is usually resolved by more food haha), mild stomachaches, headaches, tired, but no intense nausea like with my last pregnancy. Although, I must admit, the thought of eating any kind of fish makes me want to gag a little. haha!


----------



## RNTTC2011

I think the only reason I have lost any weight is cuz I stopped drinking:haha:! Have had a couple bouts of nausea but nothing comes up. Still just bigger (need a new bra already) bb's, some cramping but much less this week. Feel dizzy sometimes but then passes. Definitely hungry but didn't eat very much the last couple weeks cuz nothing had any flavor=yucky. Oh and soooooooooo tired!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I hear ya on the stop drinking! Unfortunately, I have made up my calories in other ways. :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Well, my weight loss was short lived. My taste buds are back and since food tastes good again I have carbo loaded today. :haha: been so tired at work today and still have 4 hours to go of 12 hour shift. Can't wait to go to bed!!! Lol!


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL! the holidays sure don't help either. cookies, cupcakes, cheesecake samples at the grocery store, hot cocoa, mmmm... I am hungry and going to forage for my pre-dinner... :)


----------



## Miss_C

Just spoke with my FS - my bloods were 78,000 he was looking for 75,000 and I am going for another scan in 2 weeks time 0n the 22nd - come on ziggy!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Yay miss c! :happydance: :happydance: FX'd for you and Ziggy!!


----------



## klsltsp

woohoo Miss C!!! congrats!! i have my scan on the 21st!! we can wait together for our scans!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Great news, Miss C!


----------



## GreenFingers

That is wonderful wonderful news x x


----------



## StarSign

:wave: July ladies. Had you guys seen this article?
https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/know_the_sex_of_your?next=11 

the formal article is here:
https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451

It's been a good discussion for us in the June thread. Tip: save yourself the effort in trying to understand your u/s pic, just ask the tech when you get it done! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Miss_C said:


> Just spoke with my FS - my bloods were 78,000 he was looking for 75,000 and I am going for another scan in 2 weeks time 0n the 22nd - come on ziggy!!!

That's an AWESOME number!!! :happydance: c'mon bean PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Conina

Well we had our early scan today and everything seems to be going fine. Saw the little heartbeat flickering away and measuring at 8 weeks + 4 so just about perfect !! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## GreenFingers

Conina that's wonderful news x x


----------



## Conina

Ironically we also received our date for the "proper" booking in appointment, and it says we might have a scan then also - it's next Thurs, so we may have completely wasted our money!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Is the reassurance really a waste of money?? Two scans in two weeks is great! I would love that just to see how much progress the baby has made. Hope your next scan is great too!!


----------



## Indigo77

Anyone going in for the NT scan soon? :wacko:


----------



## klsltsp

Yup I'm going in for mine on Wednesday :)


----------



## GreenFingers

I have to wait until 29th for my scan, they do dating and NT at the same rime. boo hoo....too long to wait! I will be 13 weeks and I am dying to tell everyone now!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Had my first appointment with scan today! It was so cool to see the heartbeat and the doctor told me that everything looked perfect. It is so reassuring to see that something really is going on in there!! I wish I could post a pic, but my scanner is making it too dark. Needless to say that the LO aka "smudgey" is measuring pretty close at 7w1d. However, she pushed back my EDD to August 3rd. The proper dating won't be done until something like 19 weeks when they can really see everything. Anyway, I'm so excited and can't wait to tell my family tomorrow and his family on Tuesday!!!

I decided to go with an amnio right away (when I am 15-17 weeks?). With my age I just want to know and not play the numbers game of 1 in ??? and if that number says one thing then another number will say another. With the amnio I will just KNOW. It's a personal choice but I am pretty good with it.


----------



## Indigo77

My NT scan is on Tuesday. I hope we get a good result so I don't have to do the amnio. :wacko:


----------



## Conina

Indigo - let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## Indigo77

I will, thanks. :hugs:
I'm kind of nervous. :wacko:


----------



## Miss_C

good luck honey will be thinking of you


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck!! mine is tomorrow and i'm a little nervous too.. not sure if i would do an amnio.. such a hard decision that i hope i don't have to make!!! :)


----------



## Indigo77

klsltsp said:


> Good luck!! mine is tomorrow and i'm a little nervous too.. not sure if i would do an amnio.. such a hard decision that i hope i don't have to make!!! :)


I know! FXed yours goes well! :hugs:

I am of the mindset right now that if the results aren't ideal, they should just tell my hubby because I don't want to know until the day before the amnio. I don't think they offer CVS here...wish they did...That and the MaterniT21 blood test would have been a better options. :wacko:

Are you showing yet? I've got nothing, and in fact, my jeans are getting baggy. :shrug:


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah i'm in Canada, i asked the doc and he said that here, the amnio is the safest test, he said that they haven't updated the risk numbers for amnios since the 1970's so he said the risk for miscarriage these days is actually more like 1 in 400. he said that they are ultrasound guided. This made me more willing to consider having one done...

baggy jeans haha.. i wish i've put on 10 lbs... and am definately showing.. i am not overly surprised, i was in maternity clothes at this point with my son... my goal is to not gain 100 lbs this time!! :)

Haha that's not a bad idea to tell hubby.. hmm.. although mine is more of a worrier than me LOL

i'm sure we're both worring for nothing :)


----------



## Indigo77

My DH worries more than me, too.....so I figure, since he's better at it.... :haha:

Is this your 2nd?


----------



## klsltsp

Yup it's my 2nd, my son is almost 5 (different dad) My dh is a worrier, he doesn't have any kids, but he's had several MC over the last 15 yrs or so. He's never made it this far and wants to be a dad sooo much :) 

is this your first?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, my first @ 39....:wacko:


----------



## klsltsp

Age is nothing :) i'm 35, will be 36 when the baby arrives... we'd also like to have another before i'm 40 if possible LOL


----------



## GreenFingers

Good luck with your scans girls!! 

Indigo it's no wonder you have lost weight with your sickness, how are you feeling now? Is it easing?

I am huge, 12 weeks today and I have well and truly popped! Been shopping for maternity clothes today, can't find anything....terrible choice on the high street...boo hoo!!


----------



## Indigo77

Yep, it's official..I lost weight...Doc got sarcastic and said I need to go the other way...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/3c9cc4ea.jpg

Kid looks good so far. NT = 1.1


----------



## Miss_C

oh way to go Indigo what a beautiful pic and a great measurement. Well done you clever girl!!

I have been bloated for weeks and look 6 months pregnant, my fibroid I think contributes to that and the fact that I retain a lot of water in pregnancy I say goodbye to my ankles quite early on. We have a big christmas party on Saturday and we are going to have to tell people cos I cannot hide it, fortunately we have another scan tomorrow so hopefully that will give us an indication that all is well with growth from 2 weeks ago etc.


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah Indigo12 wonderful news and cute photo!

Miss C good luck on your scan, I have one last party on Thurs that I need to hide it before next weeks scan, no idea what I will wear, I might post a bump photo tomorrow so we can compare!!!


----------



## klsltsp

awesome news indigo.. and very cute pic!! i'm so excited for tomorrow!!!

Miss C - good luck at your scan tomorrow :) and i can't hide it either.. lol

so yeah i need to buy maternity pants... i'm down to 1 pair of jeans and 1 pair of dress pants :) my fibroid i think also plays a role in how big i get :)


----------



## Marisa08

I don't have a fibroid (and I am not a small girl anyway) I haven't gained a pound but I can not wear my jeans even with a bella band. I have one pair of pants that I can still wear with the bella band. I just had my son 18 months ago so I have maternity pants to wear. Which I recommend you ladies do sooner than later. You won't regret it...they are so much more comfy then trying to squeeze into your regular clothes :)


----------



## Miss_C

maternity yoga pants - best invention EVER!!!


----------



## Conina

I have my scan tomorrow too - as I said on your thread, Indigo, I hope mine's as clear!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Indigo-your scan looks great! I can't wait till my "smidgen" looks like a real baby.

Next scan will be at 12 weeks. Sounds like I will have an appointment every month. They also pushed my due date to August 3 from the size of smudgey which was pretty close to what I thought. We told everyone now! Our families were really happy and excited.


----------



## klsltsp

So my scan was great :) little bean was sleeping at first but then started doing hand stands and waving LOL the nt = 1.0 mm so that was great too!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 12 wksKS1.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Marisa08

Great pic! And measurement! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

That pic is awesome!! Congrats on such great news, too!


----------



## Gandpmom

Hi everyone... Hope you don't mind if I join in. Due July 28 with number 3... And 4. Yep. I found out at my 8 wk scan that there are two. Holy cow. So they are thinking I'll be seeing these babes in early July. Any other twinnies out there?


----------



## Miss_C

We got a live wire here, measuring 28mm with a hb of 167bpm. Ziggy was wriggling and bouncing all over the place so much so it took ages for correct measurements etc waiting for a moment of still!!


----------



## Indigo77

klsltsp said:


> So my scan was great :) little bean was sleeping at first but then started doing hand stands and waving LOL the nt = 1.0 mm so that was great too!!


:awww:

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Miss_C said:


> We got a live wire here, measuring 28mm with a hb of 167bpm. Ziggy was wriggling and bouncing all over the place so much so it took ages for correct measurements etc waiting for a moment of still!!


GOOOOOOO Ziggy! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> I have my scan tomorrow too - as I said on your thread, Indigo, I hope mine's as clear!!


I can't wait to see the pic! GL! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

RNTTC2011 said:


> Indigo-your scan looks great! I can't wait till my "smidgen" looks like a real baby.
> 
> Next scan will be at 12 weeks. Sounds like I will have an appointment every month. They also pushed my due date to August 3 from the size of smudgey which was pretty close to what I thought. We told everyone now! Our families were really happy and excited.

My mother and MIL could not stop talking about it during Thanksgiving...it was kind of cute, but kind of annoying....They already worked out what they will be called...Everyone already seems so attached....


----------



## Indigo77

GreenFingers said:


> Yeah Indigo12 wonderful news and cute photo!
> 
> Miss C good luck on your scan, I have one last party on Thurs that I need to hide it before next weeks scan, no idea what I will wear, I might post a bump photo tomorrow so we can compare!!!


Yes, please post your bump! Everyone please! :happydance:


----------



## GreenFingers

Hey klsltsp - wonderful news and cute pic!

MissC yeah for Ziggy!!

Hi everyone else :hugs:

Indigo your mum/ mil sound very cute, I have a feeling our Xmas will be exactly like that, it's the first grandchild for both!!


----------



## Conina

Loving the photos ladies - keep them coming

G&P - :wave: and welcome and congrats on your twins!! It was something I had in mind, since there's loads of twins in DH's family (I know it's supposed to be on the female side, but there's so many in his family I thought it still might still affect it!) But there's definitely only one in there. 

5 hours til my scan - still nervous. Do we ever get to a stage we're NOT worried, do you think??


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck today Conina!!! and no i don't think we get to the point that we don't worry LOL

Miss C congrats on ziggy!!!! awesome news!!!

My new issue... there are a few cases of chicken pox at my sons daycare, he`s had his vaccine so hopefully he doesn`t get them. i`ve never had them, had the vaccine a couple of yrs ago, but apparently it didn`t take, i had bloodwork done last week to check and just found out today that i don`t have the antibodies.. urgg... My doc called me at home last night and we spoke for 30 mins!!! he said that i need to exposed to a primary case, so if my son gets them, i have 72 hrs to get the antibodies transfused into me. he told me to call him right away if my son gets them. i asked what i should do if it happens over christmas, he told me to go to the ER and explain the plan. He also said that if my son gets them that if at all possible i should not care for him to try and ensure that i don't get them. So i spoke to my ex-husband and if my son gets them my ex will take him until he's not contagious anymore.

oh well.. the risk is up until 20 weeks... 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Chicken pox, what a nightmare :hugs:

So here is my bump pic at 12 weeks 2 days:

I feel huge!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## RNTTC2011

Indigo77 said:


> RNTTC2011 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo-your scan looks great! I can't wait till my "smidgen" looks like a real baby.
> 
> Next scan will be at 12 weeks. Sounds like I will have an appointment every month. They also pushed my due date to August 3 from the size of smudgey which was pretty close to what I thought. We told everyone now! Our families were really happy and excited.
> 
> My mother and MIL could not stop talking about it during Thanksgiving...it was kind of cute, but kind of annoying....They already worked out what they will be called...Everyone already seems so attached....Click to expand...

It's getting kind of hard to keep up the energy when people find out. My mom keeps emailing me to say how excited she is. This will be her 5th grandkid but I'm her only daughter so she is extra happy. This will be my OHs family first so they are over the moon. :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Today's scan photo. Not too clear but bubs was jumping about and not posing!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111222-00009.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Conina

Oh, and here's the alien baby shot - looking at the camera!!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111222-00012.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GreenFingers

Awhhh cute scan!!!


----------



## klsltsp

very cute scan!!! congrats!


----------



## Miss_C

here's my alien pic too! you can see the Alien eyes on the left, sorry about the measuring stick!!


https://i40.tinypic.com/24ci59j.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Very cute scan pics Conina & Miss C.

Very cute bump, too!


----------



## Marisa08

Loving all the scan pics!


----------



## klsltsp

GreenFingers said:


> Chicken pox, what a nightmare :hugs:
> 
> So here is my bump pic at 12 weeks 2 days:
> 
> I feel huge!!!

very cute bump!!


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:

https://www.theholidayspot.com/christmas/wallpapers/new_images/high-definition-christmas-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Marisa08

Merry Christmas to you too Indigo!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Yes indeed Merry Christmas everyone x x


----------



## RNTTC2011

Merry Belated Christmas everyone! Worked yesterday so doing presents with my DH today! Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MissyR

Hello Everyone, I'm new and thought I would jump in here.

I am 35 years old, and expecting my 3rd child. My due date is July 9th, 2012. This little one is a surprise! We are so excited after the initial shock! I am now starting to get over morning sickness, but have outrageous heartburn. :wacko:

A week ago I had a scare, the doctor could not find the baby's heartbeat in the office, so they told me to go home and pretty much be prepared for a miscarriage. I had to spend an entire weekend (right before Christmas) worried out of my mind! I had an ultrasound scheduled the following monday and baby is fine! Heart rate was at 161 bpm and strong! Was an amazing Christmas present for me.

Congrats to everyone and happy pregnancy's to you all!


----------



## Marisa08

Welcome MissyR! I'm due July 8 :). Bummer you had to spend the whole weekend worrying. But so glad you saw the hb! I'm 37 and this is Baby #4 for me. Also a bit of a surprise :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone had a fabulous christmas!! It was very busy but nice!! we got our white christmas with snow falling on christmas day.. so beautiful!

Welcome Missy.

Well nothing too exciting for me these days, I'm feeling MUCH better which is great, I'm down to 1 nauseau pill a day and I'm tempted to try without it but the last time I did that i felt miserable for a whole week!! So I think I'll wait a little bit longer :)

Hope everyone's feeling great!! I'm off for 1 more day, then back to work tomorrow.

Kim


----------



## Conina

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great Christmas. We had a lovely family time. We're heading away to Donegal (North-West Ireland, although, confusingly, not in Northern Ireland!!) for a few days to spend New Year with friends. Have a great new year everyone - 2012 is when we meet our babies!!


----------



## reach_eden

Hi Everyone!
I am 36 and expecting my 3rd July 13! I hope eveyone is feeling good and happy to be soon be entering our 2nd trimester!!!
Congrats to all! Looking forward to hearing how everyone does!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and Have a Happy New Year! Not much happening here... Just a couple pregnancy classes next week. I can't wait till my 12 week appointment!


----------



## Indigo77

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all. Happy New Year! Quick question: Is anyone else having a first trimester screen/nuchal translucency scan? Ours is scheduled for 1/10, so, I am curious as to how it went for everyone else.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi everyone, happy new year!

I had my nuchal scan on Thursday, all is great but it took 2 hours as the baby wouldn't keep still for the measurement. The nuchal fold was 1.4mm so I am pleased with that although I had some bloods drawn for downs screening and I get the results in a week before we know for sure all is ok.

I can't believe I am 14 weeks tomorrow, I am starting to feel a lot better and the bump is growing nicely!

I hope everyone else is doing well, second trimester here we come!!


----------



## Indigo77

My first trimester screening experience...please don't read if you are feeling fragile.

Spoiler
My measurement was 1.1 which is good, but my bloods came back at 1:160. I decided to get cvs and it was scheduled for the next day at an office 2.5 hours away. Because of the position of the placenta, they had to go in through the cervix instead of the abdomen. I am not going to lie, it was VERY painful and VERY uncomfortable. I almost couldn't go through with it. I don' t think it lasted more than a few minutes, but it seemed much longer. They told me I might spot afterward, but when we were about an hour away from home, I started gushing...blood and fluid...and a lot of it. I ended up getting a scan the next day and the baby is still alive, but I have another appointment this week with the high risk OB. I had the CVS last Wednesday and this is the first day I have not bled or leaked fluid. So obviously, I might have skewed views on this...I actually wished I opted for scans only. If the baby is not ok, I will never forgive myself. 

It takes 7-10 business days to get the cvs results back. :growlmad: The The NT scan took an hour. It was kind of cool. The blood draw is like any other blood draw. We had our results in 5 days. I wish I skipped the bloods and cvs.


----------



## Miss_C

Oh shit Indi that sounds just horrific, I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now. Hugs and speedy results vibes winging your way.

Mysilly I had my triple screen bloods done on Friday just gone at 10+5 as 10 week is supposed to give the best results and the NT scan is this Friday at 11+5 as week 11 is again supposed to be the most accurate as the space is at it's most translucent then plus adding the nasal bone equation is best at 11 weeks. I have not requested the blood results, only want the final analysis based on the bloods and scan results.


----------



## klsltsp

Indigo wow.. poor you.. big hugs!!! 

MsSilly I had my NT scan at 11+6 days, the skin was 1.0 mm so we were happy with that, we had blood taken the same day and I have the second round of blood next Friday at 15+1. I see my OB this week wo we'll see if he has anything to say about the first round of bloods, but he told us that if there was ever anything that he would call us at home and not make us wait so since I haven't heard anything I'm hoping that there is nothing to worry about.

Kim


----------



## Conina

Jeez Indigo you really have been through it!! 

We were told at our 10 week scan than they don't do the nuchal test unless you go private. We were offered the blood test (or at least we will be, after 14 weeks) but they were at pains to say it wouldn't give you a yes/no answer. I don't know what we're going to do. Have any other girls in the UK been told they don't do the nuchal scan?


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo, what a horrific experience for you, I really hope all is well, pleases do keep us posted.

Conina our NHS only just started offering it in the last year, lots of my friends have paid for at the nuchal scan privately, costs about £100 I believe. They combine the bloods and the nuchal scan to give you your risk factor.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yikes, Indigo,that sounds terrible! 
We will have both the bloods and the ultrasounds on Tuesday when I am 12 wk 1 day. Apparently, the specialist office I am visiting likes to do them between 12 week and the end of 13 week. I would have preferred the 11week. 

Anyone get any gender guesses during their scan? :) My friend did...they told her they thought girl and they were right.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Indigo, so sorry you had a rough go with the CVS... I have everything crossed for you that bean is OK :cry: I have never heard of such a complicated course following CVS... Please keep us posted hun, I hope all the fluid leak and bleeding has stopped for good :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Is anybody else looking in the mirror at the minute and thinking "Oooh is that a bump???" then thinking "No, I've just been gorging myself on chocolate for the entire month of December"...

(And it hasn't stopped - back to work today and there's STILL three tins of Roses sitting right outside my office...)


----------



## Indigo77

Conina...:haha:

I keep looking for a bump....several times a day....:blush:

There is nothing there and I will be 14 weeks on Friday. :nope:


----------



## Conina

But you've been so sick also. There's probably a bump there, but you've lost weight so they've cancelled each other out!

I did get measured for a bra today and I've gone up 2 sizes :shock:. They may actually explode before this baby arrives...


----------



## Indigo77

I refuse to wear a bra! :haha:


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> I refuse to wear a bra! :haha:

Seriously, if I hadn't been big beforehand, and ginormous now, I wouldn't either. As soon as I'm home from work it's off. In fact, DH has just said his friend might be calling round and I said "Does that mean I have to put my bra back on???"


----------



## Ferne

Hi Indigo,
I am hoping your baby is healthy and safe. You've been through enough this trimester.


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I refuse to wear a bra! :haha:
> 
> Seriously, if I hadn't been big beforehand, and ginormous now, I wouldn't either. As soon as I'm home from work it's off. In fact, DH has just said his friend might be calling round and I said "Does that mean I have to put my bra back on???"Click to expand...

:haha:

I am pretty sure scarves were invented for this very reason. 


Junebug.... I have been dry for the last 2 days.... I am still sick and tired so I am assuming everything is fine until my scan on Thursday. :hug:

Ferne & everyone.....thanks & :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ps: Anyone wearing maternity clothes yet?


----------



## Indigo77

OMG....My Fetal Doppler has arrived! Wish me luck! :wacko:


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> I am pretty sure scarves were invented for this very reason.

:haha:

Ok, I have never had any boobs. In my first pregnancy I was warned, "WEAR A BRA AT ALL TIMES! (even in bed. at night. while sleeping.)" by multiple know-it-alls. My boobs went from small B to a respectable D. Still, not wearing a bra provided me with a little comfort and when you can't sleep due to somebody kicking your ribs, every bit counts.

They deflated. Not totally but enough. Now they're a little lower. Cautionary tale? Or inevitable at my age? I'm sure the know-it-alls have a point and wearing a bra might have helped. A little. But still I don't know that it would've helped enough to justify the discomfort.


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> OMG....My Fetal Doppler has arrived! Wish me luck! :wacko:

I've heard those can be a little tricky to use at first. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Miss_C

I am sooooooo jealous of the smaller boobage people - I have gone from a en e for excellent to HH for Holy Hell!! The most growing is done in the first 12 week so we should have reached the limit now until the milk come on and probably heading for a good greif at that stage cos they just fill up from the top then!!


----------



## klsltsp

good luck indigo!!

haha Miss C... wow you are big!! haha pre pregnancy I was a 34 A :) LOL I am now almost in a C cup LOL I feel huge haha my OH says I have mini stripper boobs LOL

And I totally have a bump.. christmas eve I had to go buy some pants because I didn't have any that fit.. other than yoga pants... it's about right though, I was in maternity clothes at 11 weeks with my last so making it to 12 weeks was good!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOLLLL! Miss C, OMG, I am with you. I didn't think it was possible mine could get bigger. My bump will never really show since my boobs will tent it.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, and kls, I am totally showing too. All my pants are tight. Fortunately, I had lost a little weight before I got pregnant and went down a size, but kept my old pants.


----------



## klsltsp

haha my sillygirls, I too had lost weight and I had kept my pants one size up... those were the ones I wasn't fitting in anymore LOL my OH actually said that it was time to get new pants... hahaha a little sad that I had out grown my fat pants.. oh well it's all worth it!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am sure that by the time I am a "peach" I'll be out of my fat pants...lol!!!


----------



## Conina

I actually got my first maternity clothes yesterday, not because I really need them but they were half price in the Next sale! I had lost weight beforehand too and my "big" clothes are definitely fitting me better now, but as I said, that could be due to eating my own body weight in chocolate over Christmas...


----------



## GreenFingers

I've been in maternity jeans since 7 weeks, I had lost a lot of weight before hand as well and even my fat ones were too small at 7 weeks, lol! 

Indigo - how did you get on with the doppler?


----------



## Indigo77

It was DOA so I have to wait until tomorrow to see if the baby is ok. :growlmad:


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh no, good luck tomorrow, thinking of you x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Indigo, thinking of you today and I have everything crossed!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck today Indigo, thinking of you and praying for you and your LO.

Everything crossed!!

Keep us posted.

Kim


----------



## kosh

i only just read your post re the cvs, indigo :hugs:
really sorry you had such a bad experience
hope everything is ok
when are you seeing the docs again?


----------



## Conina

Fx for you Indigo - praying everything's ok xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Good luck, Indigo! Hoping that everything is a-ok!


----------



## Indigo77

The baby is ok. :wohoo:

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/918427d9.jpg

Thanks for all the support! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

My genetics counselor is calling about the cvs today....to at least see where they're at and give me a more precise results date. The soonest I would know anything is tomorrow.

My DH wanted to celebrate after the appointment and take me out for a nice lunch, but right after our drinks were served, the nausea set in....so we left and he said, 'I can't take you anywhere!" I told him to take me to the aquarium next time. Restaurants are out until further notice. I'm not really cooking anymore, and neither is he, and we're not eating out anymore, but I swear he looks like he's carrying twins! :haha: How/when did that happen?


----------



## Indigo77

Kosh...What's going on? 41 weeks? :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Awesome news Indigo!!!! Congrats, baby looks awesome!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks! :hugs:

You're a lemon! :wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You'll be a lemon tomorrow Indi!


----------



## Indigo77

That's right! 

Are you feeling the baby yet? 

I am just starting to feel like someone is with me.....kwim?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Me? With my first I started feeling her at 15 weeks, and this one, around 13 weeks!!! Now it's really really obvious, can even see movement from the outside, like the movie Alien :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, really? What does it feel like?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Like someone kicking you from the inside :haha:
Well when you first feel it it's more flutters, which are easily mistaken for gas. As baby gets bigger, you actually feel little kicks. I remember my very first obvious kick with Z, was right in my privates (from the inside) and I jumped :haha: My poor patient, I was examining someone at the time!! :rofl: Now, I just watch my tummy and see the movement. When you place your hand on it, it feels like rippling waves if baby is just squirming, or flat out kicks against your hand if the feet or hands are there!


----------



## Indigo77

I feel flutters....like there are bubbles.....but I always assume it's a gastrointestinal thing...:wacko: Sometimes I feel twitching....similar to an eye-twitch, but I assume it's a muscular thing...maybe the uterus spasming, or something. 

When did Z first start kicking?

You know what.....maybe I should just wait for the cvs results before getting too into this. I keep having to stop myself from going there...I am afraid of getting attached. 

My DH already wants to talk about names, the nursery, baby products....but all of that still seems premature....until I have the cvs results. This AMA paranoia....:nope:


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah Indigo, I am so pleased for you, I hope the results come soon and you can start to relax x x


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> The baby is ok. :wohoo:
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/918427d9.jpg
> 
> Thanks for all the support! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> My genetics counselor is calling about the cvs today....to at least see where they're at and give me a more precise results date. The soonest I would know anything is tomorrow.
> 
> My DH wanted to celebrate after the appointment and take me out for a nice lunch, but right after our drinks were served, the nausea set in....so we left and he said, 'I can't take you anywhere!" I told him to take me to the aquarium next time. Restaurants are out until further notice. I'm not really cooking anymore, and neither is he, and we're not eating out anymore, but I swear he looks like he's carrying twins! :haha: How/when did that happen?

BEST NEWS!!!! I am so glad to read the baby is ok!


----------



## Indigo77

My genetics counselor called. We have a healthy boy! :wohoo:


----------



## sadie

great news!!!!!! Congrats indigo!!! xo


----------



## klsltsp

fantastic news indigo!! and yes thanks lemon today :) you're a lemon tomorrow huh!!! :)


----------



## Miss_C

Indi - fantastic news! I am so so happy for you, I think I have been sort of holding my breath for you. Start buying for bubs NOW!! And those bubble of gas - I bet that is bubs and the spasms are what they call "quickening" I think, like a little tugging. Best news - you go girl!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> I feel flutters....like there are bubbles.....but I always assume it's a gastrointestinal thing...:wacko: Sometimes I feel twitching....similar to an eye-twitch, but I assume it's a muscular thing...maybe the uterus spasming, or something.
> 
> When did Z first start kicking?
> 
> You know what.....maybe I should just wait for the cvs results before getting too into this. I keep having to stop myself from going there...I am afraid of getting attached.
> 
> My DH already wants to talk about names, the nursery, baby products....but all of that still seems premature....until I have the cvs results. This AMA paranoia....:nope:

First pregnancy, first kicks were at 17 weeks for me. Yup i think the bubbles you're feeling is baby :dance: Now you can start bonding better with the little guy, so relieved for you! :hugs:


----------



## kosh

soooo happy for you!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Indigo77 said:


> The baby is ok. :wohoo:
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/918427d9.jpg
> 
> Thanks for all the support! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> My genetics counselor is calling about the cvs today....to at least see where they're at and give me a more precise results date. The soonest I would know anything is tomorrow.
> 
> My DH wanted to celebrate after the appointment and take me out for a nice lunch, but right after our drinks were served, the nausea set in....so we left and he said, 'I can't take you anywhere!" I told him to take me to the aquarium next time. Restaurants are out until further notice. I'm not really cooking anymore, and neither is he, and we're not eating out anymore, but I swear he looks like he's carrying twins! :haha: How/when did that happen?


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> My genetics counselor called. We have a healthy boy! :wohoo:

and keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Kosh...What's going on? 41 weeks? :hugs:

oh, don't even go there....feel so frustrated and anxious! 
it's like TTC all over again, checking for symptoms and counting days! :dohh:


----------



## Conina

Yay Indigo!! So happy for you and your little guy!!


----------



## embartle

Hi Conina!
Don't come on here very often now- use secret group on Facebook- DIJ (Due in July) Let me know if you want to come and join us and I will add you :) x


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no, Kosh! How frustrating! :hugs:

Will they induce if the kid won't budge? :hugs:


----------



## kosh

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no, Kosh! How frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> Will they induce if the kid won't budge? :hugs:

my MW said she was confident he will make an appearance before my next appointment (Tue) but I've started to doubt it as I have no symptoms whatsoever. :nope: I guess that if nothing happens they'll try to induce.

I never thought it would be so stressing to have finally made it till the end!


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG Indigo I am soooo pleased for you....and a little boy....awwww x x


----------



## Conina

embartle said:


> Hi Conina!
> Don't come on here very often now- use secret group on Facebook- DIJ (Due in July) Let me know if you want to come and join us and I will add you :) x

Hmmm - how secret is your secret group??? I've told most friends and family but I'm not sure I'm ready for it to be on FB just yet! (Unlike DH who in a drunken moment on New Year's Eve put a (admittedly cute) announcement about how 2012 would be the year we met our new baby etc - I nearly killed him when I sw it... :haha:)


----------



## embartle

Conina said:


> embartle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Conina!
> Don't come on here very often now- use secret group on Facebook- DIJ (Due in July) Let me know if you want to come and join us and I will add you :) x
> 
> Hmmm - how secret is your secret group??? I've told most friends and family but I'm not sure I'm ready for it to be on FB just yet! (Unlike DH who in a drunken moment on New Year's Eve put a (admittedly cute) announcement about how 2012 would be the year we met our new baby etc - I nearly killed him when I sw it... :haha:)Click to expand...

Only the people in the group can see anything- as soon as I joined I got DH to check if anything could be seen and he said no!! (is always asking wat is going on in the group tho lol)


----------



## Conina

So can people see that you've joined the group? Sorry but I'm totally paranoid for some reason...


----------



## embartle

Conina said:


> So can people see that you've joined the group? Sorry but I'm totally paranoid for some reason...

Lol no- I had never heard of secret groups before I joined this one....apparently there are loads of them!!
And none of my FB friends have asked me why I am pregnant again at 41- which they definitely would if they could see what I had been writing :) It is full of lovely friendly ladies all due in July sharing all their happiness, worries (and unfortunately sadness) too.
No prob if you don't want to- hope all is going well for you x


----------



## Conina

Ok next question - how do I find you??? I've searched for DIJ and due in july but can't see you?


----------



## Viking15

Indigo, I'm so excited for the happy news of a healthy boy! So relieved everything tuned out alright. I hope you are starting to feel better. So, can I ask why you decided to go for the CVS? I was leaning toward that test as well, but after reading the hell you went thru I'm totally scared of it now. 
Any other girls doing CVS? I'm excited to see what everyone is having.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks ladies...:hug:

Hang in there, Kosh! :hug:

Viking....

I decided on the cvs after my bloods came back with 1:160 for Downs (the other results I could live with). My experience was atypical...sorry I scared you...

Initially, I was just going to get the cvs right away and skip the blood screening, but I was convinced otherwise by the notion after speaking with my genetics counselor, that maybe I could get away with not doing the cvs or amnio. 

The only thing I was certain about was that I just did not want to be wondering, waiting, worrying that long (for an amnio) & maybe having to face certain decisions if there was something wrong with the baby....being that far along, and perhaps more attached....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Viking15 said:


> Indigo, I'm so excited for the happy news of a healthy boy! So relieved everything tuned out alright. I hope you are starting to feel better. So, can I ask why you decided to go for the CVS? I was leaning toward that test as well, but after reading the hell you went thru I'm totally scared of it now.
> Any other girls doing CVS? I'm excited to see what everyone is having.

Viking, I've had 2 myself and work in Prenatal Genetics in a centre doing about 1000 per year. I've NEVER heard of anyone having an experience like Indigo's and I've been in the field for 10 years! Please don't let that scare you, if your centre does many, then the odds of something like this happening are exceedingly rare...


----------



## Indigo77

There have been others with similar experiences....do a google search....but again, my experience was atypical. My high risk OB has dealt with similar experiences over the years.....Junebug....your clinic must be EXCEPTIONAL if you have never heard of that in 10 years....The clinic I went to, btw, is highly regarded in the USA....so that goes to show you anything can happen anywhere...


----------



## sadie

Indigo, any chance u are in Cali? I just found a great website and the ladies were talking about their cvs and amnio docs....


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Sadie....No, I am in NC...

Wow! You are 44% done already. I really love that ticker....the progression comforts me...especially when I am not feeling well...


----------



## Indigo77

Good morning ladies! 

I actually felt good yesterday....I only had a few waves of nausea and had more energy than I have had for months....I hope it lasts...


----------



## GreenFingers

Morning Indigo and everyone else.

That is just great...I know what you mean, I finally have more energy, I never thought the day wouold come!

I also got my downs blood results back...1:6100, I am thrilled with that so I won't be having any further tests.

Has anyone started shopping yet, with my new burst of energy I thought I might make the most of it and start thinking about the nursery, really not sure what I need, nursery furniture is soooo expensive!!

Hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Green...I hope this energy lasts...

I have not bought anything, but my DH has....

I used to foster so I already have some things. Yesterday I started going through what I already have, created an inventory of what I was keeping, and boxed up the items for donation. 

My mother and sisters are demanding a registry so I need to get that done next now that the inventory is done, but so much has changed since my fostering days....I need more time. 

I did manage to pick out artwork and furniture for the nursery, but that's it...

Those results are awesome... :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
I am so glad you don't have to do further testing...:thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Yay for the second trimester!! Not that I have had bad symptoms, but I'm happy for the rest of you!!

I bought my first maternity clothes, because they were half price in the sale. Hopefully I can put them away for a few weeks anyway...


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh....what did you buy? 

My DH bought me some maternity outfits for Christmas, but I have not started wearing them yet.


----------



## Conina

Just a few tops - hopefully they'll do me under suits for work and casually on their own (not on their own, I do plan to wear bottoms too!!)

I was also looking at belly belts in the hope my suits would do me for longer, but they seem to get mixed reviews on Amazon. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> I was also looking at belly belts in the hope my suits would do me for longer, but they seem to get mixed reviews on Amazon. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Yes...I'd like to know, too...


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo77 said:


> I did manage to pick out artwork and furniture for the nursery, but that's it...

Ohhh what have you picked? Do you have any photo's?

I bought 2 belly bands for £10 from Mothercare and I wore one on NYE over a satin skirt. It did keep riding up but it was satin, I plan to try them over other material. That said I wouldn't have been able to wear the skirt without it, it wasn't that annoying!!


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah.. I'm wearing maternity pants ... I bought 3 pairs, one pair of jeans and 2 pairs of dress pants for work. I also bought a couple of shirts and 1 sweater. A lot of my normal sweaters are still fitting so that's good!!! I never did try the belly band, I think my OH would freak he's always asking how tight my clothes are on my belly LOL

Nice Indigo!! I haven't done an inventory but yesterday I did start cleaning out the baby's room yesterday.. 2 bags of garbage, moved the double bed into my sons room... very tiring. We also have decided which crib we're going to buy so that's fun too. We're going to keep our eye on it and see if it goes on sale..

Well must get back to work!! have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all. I am having the nuchal translucency scan tomorrow and having a panic attack over it. AGH!


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh sillygirls, no need to stress :) I know easier said than done, I was worried too, I just focused on the fact that i got to see the baby :) and for us it was the first ultrasound where the baby actually looked like a baby :)

Good luck!!


----------



## sadie

hey girls... just came to visit to report that my amnio results are normal and that we are expecting a baby GIRL!!! So happy..... Thanks for your support and advice.....


----------



## Conina

Yay sadie :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun


----------



## GreenFingers

Great news Sadie...you are all finding out the sex so early, I have to wait until 20 weeks
ahhhh!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats on your girl, Sadie! :thumbup:

Silly....the NT scan is the easy part....:flower:....FXed for a great outcome....

Green...

I am going to order every piece of this furniture collection, but we have not decided on cherry or espresso finish....

https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/XGN.as...1609&So=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=searchresults&SelDim=

The artist is Elly Mackey and she sells prints on Etsy...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/theaterclouds

Next...I will register @ Carter's for 0-6 month clothes, linens, etc....


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo they are gorgeous, isn't it fun picking all this stuff, I honestly thought this day would never come! Can't wait to see what it looks like finished x x


----------



## sadie

I love the furniture style, Indigo and imo would go with the darker color.... i think! Theyre both really nice. maybe the lighter one is more classic and would 'stay in style' longer.... Just a thought. 

I think its great that you were a foster mom. i started the process, but never finished with it and rescued a dog instead. many of my students are foster kids..... I am sure that yours were lucky to have you.

Greenie! great numbers!! So nice to not have to worry! Enjoy! And enjoy the burst of energy!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Beautiful furniture, Indigo!


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks girls....It is fun picking stuff out, but also overwhelming.

I am sleeping on the sofa because my husband stunk up the master with his breath yet AGAIN. I seriously feel like knocking his teeth out right now. Between him and the dog, I am in hell and have very little relief! :sick::sick::sick:

I am going to kick DH out of the master until further notice and ban the dog from coming upstairs....I can't take it anymore! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## GreenFingers

OMG you're the pregnant one, it should be him on the sofa!


----------



## Indigo77

He is on the sofa downstairs. I could not stay in that room. It stinks! :sick:


----------



## sadie

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks girls....It is fun picking stuff out, but also overwhelming.
> 
> I am sleeping on the sofa because my husband stunk up the master with his breath yet AGAIN. I seriously feel like knocking his teeth out right now. Between him and the dog, I am in hell and have very little relief! :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> I am going to kick DH out of the master until further notice and ban the dog from coming upstairs....I can't take it anymore! :grr::grr::grr:

my oh has stinky sleep breath too. I blame it on his age. He just turned 52. Older men smell funny. what can we do about it? Plus mine makes the weirdest noises... not snoring noises, but annoying breathing noises. (and my dog has the worst gas lately. I started her on acidophylis and am going to add in a probiotic tonight.)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Ladies! I had my nuchal scan today and everything went well. The NT was 1.2mm. CRL was 65.6. Heartbeat 155bpm. They didn't mention anything about a nasal bone but said everything looked good. Oh, and they were also able to see the gender and surprisingly with some confidence. It looks like we may have a BOY!! The tech said she wouldn't paint yet, but she'd definitely start buying blue clothing. hahaha


----------



## GreenFingers

Yeah that is just great....congratulations x x


----------



## Marisa08

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks girls....It is fun picking stuff out, but also overwhelming.
> 
> I am sleeping on the sofa because my husband stunk up the master with his breath yet AGAIN. I seriously feel like knocking his teeth out right now. Between him and the dog, I am in hell and have very little relief! :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> I am going to kick DH out of the master until further notice and ban the dog from coming upstairs....I can't take it anymore! :grr::grr::grr:

Indigo...Since I have been pregnant I have asked my husband to use mouth wash before going to bed because I couldn't stand the smell of his breath! Then he would snore and blow it right into my face.....YUCK! But the mouth wash has helped :) I feel your pain! :)


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats sillygirls!! that's very exciting, I wish the tech would have had a guess at our scan!! soo jealous!!

And Sadie congrats on the baby girl!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks so much, KLS! The tech today said she doesn't usually like to project, but the "image" in question followed her wherever she looked. hhahaa!


----------



## GreenFingers

Morning everyone, how's everyone doing?

Any of you ladies having trouble sleeping already? I ache all over and it is already getting me down....I normally sleep on my front or my back so trying to sleep on my side is a nightmare.

I wake up all through the night realising I am on my back, try and roll back on to my side and I end up with a stiff neck, shoulder and hip, I'm not sure how I am going to cope with this for another 5 months....

Any tips please??????????


----------



## Conina

GF I've been sleeping terribly too - I can fall asleep ok but then end up waking up and lying awake for hours. The moment the alarm clock went off this morning I said to DH "I don't think I'll get up at all this weekend...". I did ask the pharmacist if there was anything I could take and he said "Hmm let me see.... errr....no. Sorry." Yeah, thanks for that!!

I woke up this morning with what I think is a bump!! I swear it wasn't there last night...


----------



## Miss_C

anyone know if a bladder shot from the NT can also be a nub shot? Anyone know of any sites where you can upload for "experts" to peer at?!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Conina - congratulations on the bump, we need pictures! Is you find the secret of sleep please let me know...

MissC - I really don't know what that even means sorry, is everything ok?


----------



## Conina

GreenFingers said:


> Conina - congratulations on the bump, we need pictures! Is you find the secret of sleep please let me know...
> 
> MissC - I really don't know what that even means sorry, is everything ok?

Well I'm in work now, it may have to wait!! :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

Greenfingers, I'm a belly sleeper too :) so what I've found helps is I bought a body pillow, and I sleep like I'm hugging it haha I put one leg over the pillow so I kind of roll off of my hip and the pillow stops me from being on my stomach.. it's the only way for me otherwise my hips get very sore...

Conina congrats on your bump!!!

Miss C sorry I've never heard of what you're talking about :)


----------



## GreenFingers

klsltsp said:


> Greenfingers, I'm a belly sleeper too :) so what I've found helps is I bought a body pillow, and I sleep like I'm hugging it haha I put one leg over the pillow so I kind of roll off of my hip and the pillow stops me from being on my stomach.. it's the only way for me otherwise my hips get very sore...

Oh which pillow did you buy? The one I have is no use at all ....


----------



## klsltsp

the one I'm using isn't a pregnancy pillow just a regular body pillow, I got at JC Penney... I don't know what the difference is since I've never seen a pregnancy pillow :) The one I have is probably about 4 ft long...


----------



## Conina

Anybody heard from SuperAwesome? She seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Indigo77

Haven't heard from her.... Maybe she has very bad MS ...


----------



## Miss_C

sorry for the confusion ladies, a nub shot is the genital area and you can often tell if boy or girl from this, ie with a girls 3 distinct white lines etc, google nub shot and start obsessing over your pics!!!

I have a shot of the bladder with the legs either side and wonder if it is also a nub shot.


----------



## Conina

Ooooh I'm having a mini panic attack!! I went into Next to look at maternity clothes, thinking "Well I don't REALLY need them yet, but I'll make sure I have them when I do".

Anyway, I tried on a dress. Not only does it fit me but I LOOK PREGNANT IN IT!!!!!!! I stood in the changing rooms hyperventilating. 

I was sure I was going to look like a non-pregnant person in a maternity dress but nope!! :nope::nope::nope:

I also got a pair of black trousers, but thankfully they ARE too big for me so far...

Here's the dress - thought it would be good for the office and outside??

https://www.next.co.uk/x492306s4#830711x49


----------



## GreenFingers

oh lovely dress, and I love having my bump, don't panic it feels great!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Conina, the exact thing happened to me this weekend! I went into pea in the pod and tried on a few things and I looked uber-preggo. wow! I didn't realize how uncomfortable I was in some of my old clothes until I tried these on hahaa. I walked out $500 poorer but with a pair of maternity skinny jeans that I think I'll wear even AFTER I have the baby. They are sooooo comfortable and cute


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh....great dress.....:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Great dress! 
if anyone is in NYC, New View Maternity is having a sample sale at their manhattan showroom, for about another week, I think. I bought some cute things on monday.


----------



## Indigo77

Is anyone planning on formula feeding?


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi girls! Glad to see everyone is doing pretty good. I haven't been on in awhile because it's hard to come on sometimes. However, I do like to see how everyone is doing. That is a cute dress Conina! I'm sure you look great in it. I haven't even looked for anything maternity yet although I know I should at the least go bra shopping since mine are bursting at the seams now. I fit into my jeans still (a size bigger) so am just going with it. I have my 12 week appointment today so really excited to see what's been going on in there.

Indigo - I have thought about bottle feeding or using formula. To be honest, I have never pictured myself breast feeding, but where I work its really pushed on the mom's and so I feel like I should give it a shot and see how it goes. With my luck, I will have a natural and then it will be hard to switch to bottles. My husband is going to be a stay at home dad so bottles and formula will be necessary. We use Similac at work but I know some parents prefer Enfamil (less spitty). I really think that it's individual because not all formulas work for all babies. 

Anyone contemplating moving during their pregnancy?? We live in a one bedroom condo and am thinking we will need a house before the baby is born. I know that the baby won't need much, but we don't even have enough space for us (plus a Rottweiler) much less a place for baby stuff.


----------



## Conina

The hospital I'm going to really pushes breast feeding too - in fact they mentioned it at my 10 week appointment! I was a bit bemused - I hadn't even thought about it at that stage.

I think I'll try breast feeding to start with but I'm not going to stress if I can't/don't like it.


----------



## klsltsp

I think that most hospitals really push the breastfeeding. My recommendation is to have a plan in place before you go in and don't let them bully you. With my son I had a lot of trouble, he just wouldn't latch and every nurse thought that they could "fix" the problem, and seeing as I was in hospital for 6 days this got really old reall fast. I ended up pumping and feeding him for 3 weeks then the public health nurse came to my house and suggested a nipple shield, which was great, he finally latched!! but even though I had been pumping my milk supply was just never right.

So for this time, I'm going to give breastfeeding a good try, but I'm not going to kill myself, I will not be pumping and feeding, that was exhausting. Even if all goes well, the plan is to introduce a bottle at about 6 - 8 weeks so that my OH can also feed him/her. If the breastfeeding is going well I'll pump and the bottle will have breast milk in it, if not it'll have formula. 

The only formula that worked for me last time was "Good start" all the others made him very gassy.


----------



## GreenFingers

There is so much to think abut isn't there, I would love to breast feed but I really want my DH involved so will proably aim for a combination if I can. There is such a lot of pressure to breast feed here, I wil give it a try but I know friends who have been really misearable when it isn't working.

As for moving, I moved house at 10 weeks, boy that was exhausting, my parents were amazing help though and unpacked everything for us!!


----------



## Indigo77

BFing has already been shoved down my throat 2x at appointments...and more so by women who breastfeed or have breastfed. I can't tell you how annoyed I'm getting. I need to get back on a med that would prevent me from BFing....so I really don't even see it as a choice.


----------



## sadie

Hey indigo, so as not to bother jodes' journal....
I was getting spots on my chin, too and they pop up from time to time, but now they are mostly around the crown of my head, by my scalp/temples, the jaw area in front of my earlobe... Really gross and i feel like foundation doesnt help, but I still need to use something to hide them a bit.
One of my students asked why i am breaking out so badly. "hormones, darling!". Thanks for noticing AND pointing them out to me!!! Grrrrr.


----------



## Conina

Me too Sadie - I feel like a teenager! And they're in weird places like my neck?? Never had spots there in my life!


----------



## sadie

Yes, me too!!! 
And how about between your boobs, on your sternum area, yet higher up? They aren't exactly pimples and i only know they are there when I shower. They feel like hard bumps rather than pimples! Gross.


----------



## Indigo77

My acne is now gone....hopefully it stays gone. I have another scan tomorrow....not sure why, but I won't complain....


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh another scan how lovely! I have 3 weeks still until my 20 week scan when I can see the sex. 

How's everyone feeling? I realy feel so much better, I have lots of energy back, long may it last!


----------



## Conina

Still not sleeping great (except during the day, when I'm not supposed to...) but other than that I'm fine. Definitely getting a bump!! (Although DH insists it's from all the Haribo I'm eating, he's started calling the bump Haribo :haha:)


----------



## klsltsp

Conina sorry to hear you're not sleeping well... cute name for your bump :)

Indigo have fun at your scan today, will they be able to tel you the sex, well if you guys want to know that is... lol

I have my gender scan next week woohoo... Wed Feb 1st.. can't wait!!! hope the little one cooperates!!!


----------



## Indigo77

K....My scan was moved to Friday, but I already know it's a boy from the CVS...GL next week! Do you have a gender preference?

Conina, my DH is calling my bump kiwi because i am obsessed with strawberry-kiwi Snapple. (juice)


----------



## klsltsp

aww cool a little boy huh :) is this your first?

Preference, I'd say no, I have a son already so would love a little girl, but statistically it should be a boy LOL my boyfriend comes from a family of 5 boys (2 sets of twins!!!) and there hasn't been a girl in his family in about 70 yrs!!! that being said I do think it's a girl for various reason including how different this pregnancy has been for me but I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything and I know the Shettles method is not scientifically sure, and we weren't actual trying when I got preggo (NTNP) but based on the timing of when we would have conceived based on the shettles method it should be a girl... one more week to wait!!! LOL

kiwi huh.. very cute !!!


----------



## klsltsp

oh and my OH doesn't have a name for my bump.. LOL he's actually terrified of it hahaha he's just starting to touch it, he's so afraid to hurt the baby.. lol he even gets uncomfortable when the ultrasound technician is pushing on my stomach to see the baby hahaha


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, this is my first. 

What does the Chinese gender prediction calendar say about the gender?


----------



## klsltsp

The Chinese calendar says boy :) but with my son it said girl LOL


----------



## Conina

It says girl for me. That would be good, since we have a short list of girls names and ABSOLUTELY NO boys names. It'll be Haribo for the rest of its life...


----------



## Indigo77

Harry? :haha:


----------



## Conina

Harry Bo??


----------



## klsltsp

Conina we're the same way.. have a girls name, and have for weeks now.. we have a boys name.. but it doesn' seem to be sticking and it took us FOREVER to agree on one and now we're not sure.. so decided to wait and see what the gender is and go from there... if the anomaly scan doesn't tell us we're going to do a 3D ultrasound and find out the sex!!

and LMAO.. Harry Bo.. LOL


----------



## Conina

I think even with the name issue we'll be staying team yellow. Which appears to make us weird on BnB!!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....You're a weirdo! :haha:

I could not stand the suspense!


----------



## Conina

The hospital we're going to has a policy of "Don't ask, don't tell" when it comes to the sex of the baby, so we would have to pay for a private scan if we wanted to know. And anyway, we really don't mind whatever it is, so it'll be a nice surprise!


----------



## Conina

Yay!! We have a couple of days off next week and DH has booked us into a lovely hotel for Sunday and Monday nights, and a pre-natal massage in the spa for me!!

https://www.hastingshotels.com/slieve-donard-resort-and-spa


----------



## klsltsp

Wow Conina that's awesome!!!!

I just got a call from my docs office and my IPS screening was negative yipee!!!! Here we don't get a number for our risk of downs etc.. just whether or not we're positive or negative. yipee!!! no further testing for us!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Conina said:


> I think even with the name issue we'll be staying team yellow. Which appears to make us weird on BnB!!

Yellow is still really cute!! We just got a few things as gifts that were yellow and they were the CUTEST! And congrats on the getaway!!


----------



## Conina

Fab news klsltsp!!!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey can I join in? I am due baby #2 July 16th :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies..

Chrissie Welcome

So my anomoly scan yesterday was awesome, the technician was fantastic, the baby wasn't cooperating at all, was back out and kept pushing the wand or whatever it's called, it was VERY cute... LOL so the words of the technician "without a shadow of a doubt, no if ands or buts.. it's a boy!!" LOL she spent a good half hour with us, getting all of the shots that she needed, had me lying on my side, and then had me coughing to try and get him to move. It was great!!! He was measuring right on, and had a heart rate of 156. Then we saw the doc right away after, and he said that every indication is that we've got a very healthy little boy!! We also got my c-section date so my son will be born on June 28th exactly 39 weeks, unless he decides to come earlier.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kim


----------



## Conina

Awww Kim congrats on your baby boy!! That's you and Indigo both on team blue - does anyone else know the sex?

Chrissie welcome - we're due date buddies!!


----------



## nixandbump

Hi guys! im due July 10th! so glad i found this site been looking for one for july babies for agggges!!! hope ur all well xxx


----------



## GreenFingers

Kim - so glad the scan went well and how exciting to know the sex, congratulations on a baby boy!

I don't know yet Conina, I still have 3 weeks to go before my scan....are you finding out?

How big is everyone getting? I feel huge already and have put on 12lbs....yikes!


----------



## Conina

Welcome Nix!!

GF - I'm not finding out, we both want the surprise and don't mind either way (although DH would like a future Ireland rugby player at some stage :haha:) My scan's in 3 weeks too - 3 weeks today in fact! :happydance:

I feel massive, but I haven't had the nerve to get on the scales just yet. I'd lost 1.5 stone on SW before I got my BFP, so my clothes were all getting v loose anyway - but they're not loose anymore! Haven't ventured into my maternity clothes just yet.

Does anyone think they've felt movement yet?


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh I have been having little bubbles all week, hard to know if it is the baby or not...can't wait to feel more :happydance:


----------



## tracy143

Hi everyone! My due date was July 12th based on my LMP but the u/s tech moved it to July 9th based on my u/s.

Thanks!


----------



## Conina

Hi Tracy :wave: and welcome!

Inspired by GF, I weighed myself this morning and according to the scales I've only put on 5lbs since I left Slimming World :shrug: I find this very difficult to believe - it feels like each of my boobs has put on 5lbs, let alone the rest of me! But DH is still doing SW and says our scales are showing him as near enough the same as theirs. V weird.


----------



## GreenFingers

Oh you lucky lucky girl...I am really trying to keep more of an eye on it, there have been too many Xmas leftovers in this house!


----------



## Conina

Well I'm celebrating as we speak with a packet of Fruit Pastilles... :blush::blush:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies,

You're so funny :) I am watching my weight closely, I put on 100 lbs last time and it was really hard to loose. I'm starting 30 lbs lighter this time so I'm hoping that helps. So far I am up 17 lbs, the last 2 months I seem to be gaining about 1 lb per week. Not bad I can live with that, my goal is to gain under 60 lbs... seems like a lot but that's just how my body works... I'm not one of those small pregnant ladies LOL. But I know what you mean about how it seems like it should be more LOL My OH keeps saying really that's only xx lbs LOL I keep explaining that there is fluid and stuff just getting moved around and such.. he just finds it mind blowing LOL

GF congrats on the bubbles... yup that's totally movement yipee!! I started to feel it around the same time, now it's starting to feel stronger and much more regular, no proper kicks yet... I can't wait for my OH to feel the kicks from the outside, he has on occasion felt him moving...

Kim


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:

Another boy! :wohoo: Congrats, K!

I lost weight :blush: but I am on MS meds now, so I'm sure I'll make up for it...:wacko: The doc said that as long as I gain 1 lb per week starting on week 20, she won't worry about it. :thumbup:

I barely have a bump, but I started feeling him a while ago (bubbles & flutters) and am pretty sure he kicked me 3 nights ago. :wacko:

We listened to his HB last night. We can find it right away now. It's quite reassuring between scans. 

I found this pic online...17 week fetus....more baby, less alien, right? :thumbup:
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/4459314a.jpg

Are you starting to buy things? I made a wish list on Amazon. I bought baby bottles last night. My sister bought me a diaper bag and someone else purchased a cradle- swing. After my 17 week scan last week, we bought 2 cozy outfits.


----------



## klsltsp

Inidgo glad you're on the MS meds.. and hopefully helping!!!

We've started to buy things, initially our plan was to wait until after the ultrasound this week, but the crib we were looking at went on sale so we bought that a couple of weeks ago, we've bought the crib, a change table, the crib mattress a play pen (which we're going to use in our room for the first while) a bath tub and a few outfits :) we're trying to find some bedding soon since we're planning on painting the bedroom towards the end of february when we're on vacation! Yipee on the movements!!! 

We debated getting a dopler to check the heartbeat, but I know me and I was pretty sure that I'd become neurotic with it :) so we decided not to.


----------



## Indigo77

Which play pen & bath tub did you choose?


----------



## klsltsp

I'm in Canada, here's the link to the play yard

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=12066599

will try and find the bathtup ... I'll have to look to see hahaha


----------



## Conina

We haven't bought anything as yet, although I know some relatives are knitting!

I even feel a bit weird buying maternity clothes, for some reason, although I did get new work trousers today. 

(By the way, I have been paranoid about making sure I have maternity clothes for work, but haven't been so good for home. At this rate I'll be fine in the office, then slobbing about in PJ's all the time I'm at home...)


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo I'm so sorry you've had such a tough ride with MS, I hope it's easing now!

Buying baby stuff is a lot of fun, we have bought a chest of drawers and a travel cot but have been researching strollers, my god there is so much choice. We're waiting till the scan on 20th Feb before buying anything more!


----------



## Conina

I know!! We took a walk round Mothercare a few weeks ago, more to check out a vague idea of prices than anything else, but it really was "how long is a piece of string?" - you can practically spend whatever you want on prams etc.

I have a co-worker who's not long back from maternity leave, and her advice was to go for a travel system where the car seat sits into the buggy - she didn't have one and regretted it. But that's as much as I know!

We have a lot of friends who have young babies, so we're hoping to borrow quite a lot or get hand-me-downs


----------



## sadie

Hi girls! Just popping in to see whats new over here! How many boys & girls are there so far? I'm from the June group and we are mostly all girls, with just 2 boys, 5 pinks, and 2 yellow!


----------



## Indigo77

I don't think anyone is keeping track, Sadie...

I only know about 2 boys so far...and 1 will stay yellow...


----------



## Conina

:yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::blush:


----------



## Conina

Sorry, on my phone. I don't mean i'm having 7 babies.


----------



## Conina

I had a check up at the doctors this morning and everything's going well. I also heard the heartbeat - 148bpm! :happydance::happydance::baby:

He found it this time, better than the last time he tried, at 10 weeks, when he completely freaked me out by saying he couldn't fine it. Then the sonographer said there was no way he should even have tried to find it at that stage!! :dohh:


----------



## GreenFingers

woo hoo, it's great to hear isn't it!!! Have you got your 20 week scan date yet?


----------



## Conina

Yes, it's 23 Feb. Can't wait!! When's yours?


----------



## GreenFingers

20th Feb, very excited x x


----------



## chrissie33

These 20 week scans are coming up fast eh! Anyone feeling movement? I keep thinking occasionally that I feel something but then think I imagined it...lol


----------



## Miss_C

Well I had my GTT on Friday - soooooooooo not good, I have crap veins unless I am super hydrated and fed but with the fasting necessary we ended up getting blood from wrist and foot as well as arms! Ouch ouch ouch. Did OK at hospy, did some groceries on way home, got home, wigged out entirely, got the shakes, blurred vision, the sweats all not good, rammed in a bacon sandwich and a hot cross bun and a large glass of milk and then promptly passed out for almost 2 hours. I wonder if I had a hypo (sugar crash) and was actually unconscious. I had a major headache now and didnlt feel great at all for rest of day. I now have feet like memory foam, they puff up by the end of the day enormously and you can make patterns and indents in them!

Endocrinologist on 17th, OB on 22nd and then Morph scan on 24th Feb - can't wait!!


----------



## Marisa08

chrissie33 said:


> These 20 week scans are coming up fast eh! Anyone feeling movement? I keep thinking occasionally that I feel something but then think I imagined it...lol

I feel little flutters. Can't wait until I am feeling them all the time. Won't be to much longer!

I had my 20 week scan at 18+5 on Friday. After three boys I am having a baby girl :happydance: so thrilled! Everything look good. I might have placenta previa. My placenta is really low. They are hoping it will resolve itself. They will rescan me in about four weeks.


----------



## GreenFingers

I am feeling little flutters too, can't wait for it to be more.

Marisa08 - congratulations on the girl, that is just wonderful news. 

MissC - you are really not having a smooth ride are you, it will all be worth it, hope you feel better son x x


----------



## Conina

I keep thinking I'm feeling flutters, then not being sure. I'm looking forward to having unmistakeable movement!

Anyone any nice plans for valentine's day?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have definitely been feeling movement...it has been so great! I have to schedule my 20 week scan but it will likely be the first week of March


----------



## chrissie33

I thought I was feeling movement but then felt nothing for a few days so wondered if I had imagined it... going to see my mw tomorrow just so she can have a listen again for the hb as I am super neurotic this time around - no idea why though ...lol I think I have been having some movement today but again not sure so at least if she says all ok tomorrow i will relax again until my scan on 28th. 

Fab news on the little girl too - I bet you are thrilled, girls are really fun and I dare say your boys will enjoy having a little sister too ;)


----------



## Miss_C

Lol Greenfingers - nah wasn't expecting a smooth ride either but I would not change a thing I am pregnant with a healthy bubba thus far and if I need to get really really uncomfortabubble, paint myself blue and run naked down the centre of town to hold this baby in my arms I will do it!!!

I have been certain I have been feeling things but I would say for the last week not so much and it freaks me out, maybe the placenta has grown and bubs is behind it etc, MW had a heck of a time finding HB 2 weeks ago as Ziggy likes to hide just like he or she did at those first ultrasounds when blighted ovum was being chucked around the room!!! Scan on 24th cannot come quick enough!!

We don't do Valentines but to those that do hope your day is special.


----------



## Conina

It's been quiet on here recently! Greenfingers how did your scan go? Any pics??


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Conina

The scan was amazing, all perfect...and it is ....a little boy! There is a certainly a blue baby boom at the minute, all my friends are having boys which means my little bean has lots of paymates.

Soooo pleased!

No photo though as the baby had his spine facing forward so all we saw was a blob on the screen...naughty boy, ha ha

Who's next for their scan?


----------



## Indigo77

I just started feeling movement. 
DH felt the baby a few nights ago and got very excited. 
He is more active late at night.

We already have too many 0-3 clothes and enough 3-6 clothes. 
We went shopping and it got out of hand. :blush:
I had to drastically change my wishlist.

People have already bought us items. We seem to get packages every week. It's kind of fun! 

Green...I'm glad your scan went well.
Chrissie & Miss C...GL with your scans. 
Conina....:wave:


----------



## Miss_C

There are distinct advantages to having a baby that hides from the doppler! The OB couldn't find bubs very clearly though we did hear it for a tiny couple of seconds so she said bugger it I'm going to cheat and grabbed the U/S machine so I got to see Ziggy. S/he was doing somersaults and backflips hence the reason we couldn't get clear doppler as Ziggy was way too mobile and needs to stay in one spot for more than a couple of seconds!!! HB 156bpm

Have appointment with Diabetic Clinic on Tuesday morning and will start monitoring and then up to the ANDAS with results of morph (2 more sleeps!!) Tuesday arvo then back to OB in 2 weeks. Got a script for something to help with the reflux too. So all in all a good visit!


----------



## Conina

I have my scan tomorrow!! But we're not finding out the sex. 

Actually getting a wee bit nervous now, we haven't done any of the anomoly tests so I guess tomorrow's it...


----------



## Conina

And congrats on team :blue: GF!

Indigo - I think I'm feeling movement also, I started thinking it was my imagination but it's happening more often now.

Miss c - congrats on the stubborn baby!! Yay for more u/s!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi Conina - how did your scan go?

Indigo - we haven't bought any clothes yet but we are going to start decorating the nursery this weekend, very excited!

Miss_C yeah for seeing little Ziggy again.

AFM - my movements are getting much stronger, I am feeling much more of a kick and for the first time yesterday I saw my tummy move when he kicked me :cloud9:


----------



## Conina

GF - scan went fine, everything looked perfect and progressing normally. But the photos we got were crap - worse than the 10 week scan. Definitely not worth posting!

Then the midwife said "OK, so you're seeing your dr every 4 weeks. Unless there's a problem, your next appointment here will be your due date appointment" :shock: Talk about leaving you to your own devices!!


----------



## sadie

Dont they care that we love those photos?!?


----------



## Miss_C

Ziggy is perfect!! Feel more happy than I could have imagined, I feel I can breathe now and that finally I will get to hold little Ziggy in my arms! I know we are only almost halfway but I feel really really hopeful and confident for the first time

https://i44.tinypic.com/6fwdtx.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

There he is! :awww: Ziggy!


----------



## LouLouM85

Hi, I'm due July 14 xx


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi everyone...how's it all going?

I'm 23 weeks today, blimey time is now flying!

We are trying to work out exactly what we need to buy, the list seems so long...we have the stroller, a nursing chair and a chest of drawers so far!

How's everyone else's purchases coming along?


----------



## Indigo77

We have all the gear, are ordering the furniture next week, and almost everything else essential is already bought. The only items left to buy are some 9 mo clothes, books and toys. We created a wish list on amazon (77 items) and everyone has been quite generous. 

I really want to be done by the end of 2nd tri so all I have left to do is some nesting, decorating,
and cooking & freezing leftovers during 3rd tri...


----------



## Miss_C

don't have to buy a thing except new nursery bedding set and some winter onesies as last bub was a summer bub! Oh and some paint to paint the spare room which is now the nursery. Sort of miss all that from last time around but not the $$$$$'s


----------



## GreenFingers

Wow Indigo you are so organised, we only made the list of what we need last night, now we need to research where to get them from...which baby monitor, type of sterliser etc etc...it's all good fun though.

Miss C - we costed it all last night and scared ourselves silly with the costs...£3000 all in and I'm sure we will buy extra's...lets hope the grandparents want to help!


----------



## Conina

Wow you girls are scaring me - we have bought precisely NOTHING!! Except some paint samples for the nursery :haha:

We have looked at prams and I think we've pretty much decided on what one we're going for, but that's about it. DH is heading away with work for 2 weeks at the end of the month so we're kind of thinking after that... maybe...

I had a dr's appointment this morning and everything is looking great - heart rate now 142.


----------



## GreenFingers

Great news abut the HB Conina x x


----------



## Indigo77

Green..... are so close to V-Day!!!!


----------



## Conina

And after that it's only a few days til double figures!!


----------



## GreenFingers

Ummm I'm confused??? v day???


----------



## Indigo77

GreenFingers said:


> Ummm I'm confused??? v day???

Viability Day (24 wks) At 24 weeks, babies have a chance of survival outside of the womb....


----------



## GreenFingers

ohhh never heard it called that but yes...very close now :happydance:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm pretty much sorted out clothing-wise, and I've picked up some bits and pieces like car seat, sling, steriliser and monitors. Next month is our big buys month. Like Conina I've picked out my pram and cot, and I'm looking forward to buying them and bringing them home.


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi InVivoVeritas - it's great fun isn't it. 

I can't get my head around sterilsers yet, sooo much choice!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

You're right GreenFingers, I love this stage of pregnancy!

Tiddler's in a good routine of movement now, and I'm feeling some of those kicks from outside too. Time's passing so quickly and I'm really looking forward to the time when this baby's in my arms.


----------



## sadie

Hey girls. Glad to hear everything is going well for everyone! 
Speaking of buying stuff, i bought my first pack of pampers and a pack of onesies....
Now, since we are having summer babies, do we want any long sleeve onesies or just short sleeves? I dont know how many to get of each..... Any suggestions??


----------



## Conina

I got my first freebie yesterday - a bottle, which I didn't even request! But at least we have something...

Sadie - I was thinking the same, although here in NI it's not as much of an issue (unfortunately!!). I think when I finally get my head round buying things, I'll get some of each


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies,
Are onesies vests or babygroes i.e. with or without legs? With my dd, who was born at the beginning of the summer, we used short sleeved vests and long sleeved babygroes, it was very warm that year :) xx


----------



## Indigo77

This is a onesie....(also called a bodysuit)

https://www.amazon.com/Babysoy-Kimono-Onesie-in-Blossom/dp/B002LFKC1Y/ref=pd_sbs_a_23

They can be short or long sleeved...

In 0-3 months....

I have 16 short-sleeved onesies & 5 long-sleeved onesies. 
I figured on having 3 per day because I don't want to do laundry more than 1x/week. 
I also have 7 pairs of pull on pants.

https://www.amazon.com/Babysoy-babysoy-pant-Baby-Slip-on-Pants/dp/B003Z5CVN6/ref=pd_sbs_a_3

Summers here are very hot and humid, though, so unless we are going out, he will probably just be in a onesie most of the time. All the shops and restaurants here are air conditioned and many are cold, so that is why I also have long sleeved onesies and pants.

This is a sleep-n-play....Is it the same thing as a babygrow?

https://www.amazon.com/Carters-Easy...=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1331502296&sr=1-23


----------



## sadie

I will be in NY (hot here) thru august and picked up 5 short sleeved ones today, on sale at TJmaxx and yesterday 3 long sleeved ones from Target! I guess i will stock up on more short sleeved, and just a cpl more long.... Pants, too.... Thanksfor that tip. So complicated, but I am just stressing out because we are moving overseas in august and i have so much to do and cant buy a lot because the more we buy the more we have to pack and ship, etc....


----------



## GreenFingers

If only we knew if it would be hot or cold in the uk, July and August are so unpredictable! Might just end up with plenty of long and short sleeved ones!


----------



## Miss_C

wow washing once per week - unheard of in this house as we do cloth nappies as well but with swipe rags, night bras, bfing tops, nighties, towels blankets sheets etc etc even without the nappies we couldn't last a week with a newborn! Not just bubs stuff but i remember sweating so much with the hormonal changes etc that I would change tops 2 or 3 times a day at least!

It will be COLD here in July so have to stock up on not only stuff for bubs but stuff for me, 3am feeds in summer are fine I sleep naked and just throw on a sarong to go get bubs but at 3am in winter I think I will be needing MORE than a sarong!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I have about 15 vests in the Newborn size and about the same in babygros -- most long-sleeved but some short. Like Conina, I'm not holding my breath in hopes of a warm summer.

Indigo, I'd call your onesie a vest, though we don't often see them in long-sleeved varieties (I've got a few from DD, but mostly in bigger sizes) and the sleep-n-play is definitely a babygro.

I had some cute little dresses and jeans/trousers from my DDs too, but they seem to have all disappeared over the years (probably given to friends with new babies). I want to hold off on buying more until we find out if our Yellow baby is really Pink or Blue.


----------



## Mork

Yes Indigo - you labelled them right! :) I love that purple onesie on the link!!!!! so cute :
)
My dd sleeps in a long sleeved vest, babygrow and sleeping bag at the moment and its about 18'C in her room if thats any further help?
xx


----------

